# Trump Asks Supreme Court To Intervene In Mar A Lago Documents Scandal



## skews13 (Oct 4, 2022)

On Monday, the public learned that Donald Trump packed up the classified documents himself, tried to get an attorney to lie about returning everything, and that some of the items the National Archives was most interested in—including the letter from President Barack Obama and Trump’s correspondence with Kim Jung Un—are still missing. Naturally, this is the perfect time for Trump to take the whole thing to the Supreme Court and ask that they stop the Department of Justice from investigating possible criminal charges.

The application itself is full of the same kind of overbearing, half-baked language that has featured in every document that has come from Trump’s legal team in this ever-growing scandal, including claims that the 11th Circuit stay, rather than Judge Aileen Cannon’s extraordinary ruling, is a threat to legal precedent, and that the search itself “erodes public confidence in our system.”









						Trump asks the Supreme Court to intervene in Mar-a-Lago documents scandal
					

On Monday, the public learned that Donald Trump packed up the classified documents himself, tried to get an attorney to lie about returning everything, and that some of the items the National Archives was most interested in—including the letter from...




					www.dailykos.com


----------



## White 6 (Oct 4, 2022)

skews13 said:


> On Monday, the public learned that Donald Trump packed up the classified documents himself, tried to get an attorney to lie about returning everything, and that some of the items the National Archives was most interested in—including the letter from President Barack Obama and Trump’s correspondence with Kim Jung Un—are still missing. Naturally, this is the perfect time for Trump to take the whole thing to the Supreme Court and ask that they stop the Department of Justice from investigating possible criminal charges.
> 
> The application itself is full of the same kind of overbearing, half-baked language that has featured in every document that has come from Trump’s legal team in this ever-growing scandal, including claims that the 11th Circuit stay, rather than Judge Aileen Cannon’s extraordinary ruling, is a threat to legal precedent, and that the search itself “erodes public confidence in our system.”
> 
> ...


Screw Trump.  I suspect The Supremes won't touch it.


----------



## Magnus (Oct 4, 2022)

skews13 said:


> On Monday, the public learned that Donald Trump packed up the classified documents himself, tried to get an attorney to lie about returning everything, and that some of the items the National Archives was most interested in—including the letter from President Barack Obama and Trump’s correspondence with Kim Jung Un—are still missing. Naturally, this is the perfect time for Trump to take the whole thing to the Supreme Court and ask that they stop the Department of Justice from investigating possible criminal charges.
> 
> The application itself is full of the same kind of overbearing, half-baked language that has featured in every document that has come from Trump’s legal team in this ever-growing scandal, including claims that the 11th Circuit stay, rather than Judge Aileen Cannon’s extraordinary ruling, is a threat to legal precedent, and that the search itself “erodes public confidence in our system.”
> 
> ...


Poor orange loser. He is running scared. I would call this his Hail Mary defense.


----------



## skews13 (Oct 4, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Poor orange loser. He is running scared. I would call this his Hail Mary defense.



This is a delay tactic by his shiny new $3 million lawyer. What's interesting about the filing, is it's addressed directly to Clarence Thomas. It will be even more interesting if he decides to take it on his own, or bring it before the court. 

What's ridiculous on it's face legally, is they are asking Thomas to rule the 11th Circuit lacks jurisdiction on the case. What's even more ridiculous, is that the District Court judge he went shopping for, does have jurisdiction.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 4, 2022)

skews13 said:


> On Monday, the public learned that Donald Trump packed up the classified documents himself, tried to get an attorney to lie about returning everything, and that some of the items the National Archives was most interested in—including the letter from President Barack Obama and Trump’s correspondence with Kim Jung Un—are still missing. Naturally, this is the perfect time for Trump to take the whole thing to the Supreme Court and ask that they stop the Department of Justice from investigating possible criminal charges.
> 
> The application itself is full of the same kind of overbearing, half-baked language that has featured in every document that has come from Trump’s legal team in this ever-growing scandal, including claims that the 11th Circuit stay, rather than Judge Aileen Cannon’s extraordinary ruling, is a threat to legal precedent, and that the search itself “erodes public confidence in our system.”
> 
> ...


Screwed still hasn’t figured out the word “allegedly.”  Notice how our libtards take any and all accusations against Trump as having somehow already been proved?


----------



## mamooth (Oct 4, 2022)

The conservative SC justices have decades of christo-corpo-fascist Constitution-raping in front of them to look forward to. They're not going to risk throwing that away for Trump.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 4, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Screwed still hasn’t figured out the word “allegedly.”  Notice how our libtards take any and all accusations against Trump as having somehow already been proved?


I bet you typed that with a straight face


Tell us more about the millions of classified documents that Obama stole from the white house and took home....I am sure you wouldn't have just believed that if it wasn't "already proven"










						National Archives rejects Trump's claim that Obama took classified documents
					

The National Archives said it "assumed exclusive legal and physical custody" of Obama's presidential records after he left office.




					www.axios.com


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 4, 2022)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> I bet you typed that with a straight face


Of course. I know the truth offends you. But that’s just you.


Biff_Poindexter said:


> Tell us more about the millions of classified documents that Obama stole from the white house and took home...


Why would it be incumbent on me to address that claim?


Biff_Poindexter said:


> .I am sure you wouldn't have just believed that if it wasn't "already proven"


Whatever I believe or don’t believe about that is an unknown to you. So, WTF are you babbling about, blip?


Biff_Poindexter said:


> National Archives rejects Trump's claim that Obama took classified documents
> 
> 
> The National Archives said it "assumed exclusive legal and physical custody" of Obama's presidential records after he left office.
> ...


So what?


----------



## skews13 (Oct 4, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Screwed still hasn’t figured out the word “allegedly.”  Notice how our libtards take any and all accusations against Trump as having somehow already been proved?



Yeah. Those alleged documents






You know, the ones that Trump admits he had, and wants back.

Allegedly.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 4, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Yeah. Those alleged documents
> 
> View attachment 705543
> 
> ...


*Some* of those actually _*are*_ documents. 

Yes. We know about the documents.  You probably still buy the claim that some of them were “classified.”


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Oct 4, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> *Some* of those actually _*are*_ documents.
> 
> Yes. We know about the documents.  You probably still buy the claim that some of them were “classified.”


I don't give a fuck whether they were classified or not. They didn't belong to TFG.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 4, 2022)

skews13 said:


> On Monday, the public learned that Donald Trump packed up the classified documents himself, tried to get an attorney to lie about returning everything, and that some of the items the National Archives was most interested in—including the letter from President Barack Obama and Trump’s correspondence with Kim Jung Un—are still missing. Naturally, this is the perfect time for Trump to take the whole thing to the Supreme Court and ask that they stop the Department of Justice from investigating possible criminal charges.
> 
> The application itself is full of the same kind of overbearing, half-baked language that has featured in every document that has come from Trump’s legal team in this ever-growing scandal, including claims that the 11th Circuit stay, rather than Judge Aileen Cannon’s extraordinary ruling, is a threat to legal precedent, and that the search itself “erodes public confidence in our system.”
> 
> ...


/——-/


----------



## Oddball (Oct 4, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Yeah. Those alleged documents
> 
> View attachment 705543
> 
> ...


Cover letters aren't the allegedly "classified" documents themselves, lying assclown.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 4, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Screw Trump.  I suspect The Supremes won't touch it.


All it takes is 4 of the 9 to agree to hear it. With thomas, and trump's three drones, it might happen. A sane court would never touch it.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 4, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> I don't give a fuck whether they were classified or not. They didn't belong to TFG.


Sure you give a fuck. You’re an ignorant twat, but you’re predictable. As soon as you grasp that there are no viable charges against Trump if the documents weren’t classified while in his possession (at Mar A Lago on the date of the raid), you’ll give a huge fuck, you insignificant fuck. 

Oh, and shit for brains?  Try to pay attention. I used to go to a library to borrow books. They were in my personal possession but they never belonged to me. And I committed no crime in possessing them just the same. 

Why, you shithead, you can’t even explain *why* the government had been engaged in negotiations with Trump over the documents.  It will be a riotous moment at a Trump “trial” when the defense gets to ask National Archive officials about “why” they were “negotiating” over any items which they maintain is automatically “the governments.”  😂🤣😂🤣😂


----------



## White 6 (Oct 4, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> All it takes is 4 of the 9 to agree to hear it. With thomas, and trump's three drones, it might happen. A sane court would never touch it.


I don't think this one will either.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 4, 2022)

White 6 said:


> I don't think this one will either.


I  guess we will see.


----------



## bravoactual (Oct 4, 2022)

skews13 said:


> On Monday, the public learned that Donald Trump packed up the classified documents himself, tried to get an attorney to lie about returning everything, and that some of the items the National Archives was most interested in—including the letter from President Barack Obama and Trump’s correspondence with Kim Jung Un—are still missing. Naturally, this is the perfect time for Trump to take the whole thing to the Supreme Court and ask that they stop the Department of Justice from investigating possible criminal charges.
> 
> The application itself is full of the same kind of overbearing, half-baked language that has featured in every document that has come from Trump’s legal team in this ever-growing scandal, including claims that the 11th Circuit stay, rather than Judge Aileen Cannon’s extraordinary ruling, is a threat to legal precedent, and that the search itself “erodes public confidence in our system.”
> 
> ...



To date, SCOTUS has NOT ruled in the Traitor's favor.  As it stands right now, there is an appeal for the 11th. Circuit Court.  I doubt if SCOTUS will rule until the 11th. Circuit makes it's decision, but what the Traitor has done in this case is a mark of deep desparation.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 4, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> All it takes is 4 of the 9 to agree to hear it. With thomas, and trump's three drones, it might happen. A sane court would never touch it.


Really?  Thrill us all with your legal wizardry. Succinctly state the actual legal claim made by team Trump for asking for the “relief” they seek?  Then, share with everyone why and how is that Trump legal argument invalid (as a matter of law)?


----------



## Seymour Flops (Oct 4, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Really?  Thrill us all with your legal wizardry. Succinctly state the actual legal claim made by team Trump for asking for the “relief” they seek?  Then, share with everyone why and how is that Trump legal argument invalid (as a matter of law)?


They can't, and they don't care.

All they care about is that the Kos Kidz told them that Trump's lawyers used "overbearing" language, so there!  They probably tweet means stuff, also!

The USSC may not even hear this request.  Or they may grant Trump exactly what his lawyers want.  Any way this question is settled, it will be a half spoonful of nothing relish on the nothing burger that is the Mar-a-Lago Raid Hail Mary.

The DOJ is not prevented from indicting Trump right now, just by showing the grand jury the staged photos. 

They will never indict because they would never allow Trump a chance to call witnesses in his defense.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 4, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> They can't, and they don't care.
> 
> All they care about is that the Kos Kidz told them that Trump's lawyers used "overbearing" language, so there!  They probably tweet means stuff, also!
> 
> ...


The analysis about just how corrupt the Brandon Administration is, and how devoid of political judgment it is leads me to believe that (sadly) there is a *fair* prospect that they *will* make the blunder of getting an indictment against Trump.  

Except for how the media beats the drums, I might say, “aww fuck it. But they’ll never convict.”  And yet, you know the choice of venue will absolutely be the Dim stronghold:  Washington, DC. Is it even possible to get a fair trial of any Republican in DC?


----------



## Seymour Flops (Oct 4, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> The analysis about just how corrupt the Brandon Administration is, and how devoid of political judgment it is leads me to believe that (sadly) there is a *fair* prospect that they *will* make the blunder of getting an indictment against Trump.
> 
> Except for how the media beats the drums, I might say, “aww fuck it. But they’ll never convict.”  And yet, you know the choice of venue will absolutely be the Dim stronghold:  Washington, DC. Is it even possible to get a fair trial of any Republican in DC?


It's possible.  I made a wager about it with another poster, which my ethics as a semi-professional gambler would not allow me to do if it were a sucker bet.

But if Trump is indicted, that is the moment we can count on the USSC to put a quick stop to the nonsense.

If they didn't mind the Democratic Party wailing over Dobbs, they won't mind when they correctly decide, Trump v. DOJ.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 5, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> The analysis about just how corrupt the Brandon Administration is, and how devoid of political judgment it is leads me to believe that (sadly) there is a *fair* prospect that they *will* make the blunder of getting an indictment against Trump.


You're not even pretending to be in touch with reality. Good. That makes it much easier for us.

Keep on crying. Your fascist sore-loser tears nourish the souls of patriots.


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 5, 2022)

The FBI raided a former presidents home who may be the current presidents biggest rival in the next election and Wray the FBI chief has said absolutely nothing about it... no explanation from him what so ever... nothing from the DOJ... this should be stopped cold by the supreme court... if its not the next congress will have to file for impeachments of a lot of folks including Biden....


----------



## bodecea (Oct 5, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/
> View attachment 705619


Thank you for showing us how much your orange god is above the law......................to his cult.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 5, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Cover letters aren't the allegedly "classified" documents themselves, lying assclown.


Cover letters always stay with classified documents.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 5, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> All it takes is 4 of the 9 to agree to hear it. With thomas, and trump's three drones, it might happen. A sane court would never touch it.


A sane and honest court would not touch it.   We may not have that anymore.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 5, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Sure you give a fuck. You’re an ignorant twat, but you’re predictable. As soon as you grasp that there are no viable charges against Trump if the documents weren’t classified while in his possession (at Mar A Lago on the date of the raid), you’ll give a huge fuck, you insignificant fuck.
> 
> Oh, and shit for brains?  Try to pay attention. I used to go to a library to borrow books. They were in my personal possession but they never belonged to me. And I committed no crime in possessing them just the same.
> 
> Why, you shithead, you can’t even explain *why* the government had been engaged in negotiations with Trump over the documents. It will be a riotous moment at a Trump “trial” when the defense gets to ask National Archive officials about “why” they were “negotiating” over any items which they maintain is automatically “the governments.” 😂🤣😂🤣😂


Look at you....   Comparing stealing classified materials with checking books out at the public library.


----------



## Magnus (Oct 5, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> It's possible.  I made a wager about it with another poster, which my ethics as a semi-professional gambler would not allow me to do if it were a sucker bet.
> 
> But if Trump is indicted, that is the moment we can count on the USSC to put a quick stop to the nonsense.
> 
> If they didn't mind the Democratic Party wailing over Dobbs, they won't mind when they correctly decide, Trump v. DOJ.


Say what? Since the Dems were upset over Dobbs, we won't be upset if the SC sides with Trump? That's your brilliant analysis? 

What happened? The meds didn't kick in?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 5, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> The analysis about just how corrupt the Brandon Administration is, and how devoid of political judgment it is leads me to believe that (sadly) there is a *fair* prospect that they *will* make the blunder of getting an indictment against Trump.
> 
> Except for how the media beats the drums, I might say, “aww fuck it. But they’ll never convict.”  And yet, you know the choice of venue will absolutely be the Dim stronghold:  Washington, DC. Is it even possible to get a fair trial of any Republican in DC?


Ah....it's desperate deflection time!


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 5, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Of course. I know the truth offends you. But that’s just you.
> 
> Why would it be incumbent on me to address that claim?
> 
> ...


Deflection noted.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 5, 2022)

mamooth said:


> You're not even pretending to be in touch with reality. Good. That makes it much easier for us.
> 
> Keep on crying. Your fascist sore-loser tears nourish the souls of patriots.


Don’t be such a stanky test, manboob. You have no basis from which to even comment on “reality.”  You’re just a douchebag liberal whose foundational beliefs are always mired in fantasy and emotionalism. 

By the way, it is you miserable libtards who embrace fascism. And your tears don’t nourish anything. They just make the rest of us laugh at simpletons like you.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 5, 2022)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Deflection noted.


Your dishonesty is noted. I didn’t deflect. I asked you a question, blip. 

You suck at this. We’re you born without a brain or did it get surgically removed upon your birth?


----------



## Seymour Flops (Oct 5, 2022)

> If they didn't mind the Democratic Party wailing over Dobbs, they won't mind when they correctly decide, Trump v. DOJ.





Magnus said:


> what? Since the Dems were upset over Dobbs, we won't be upset if the SC sides with Trump? That's your brilliant analysis?
> 
> What happened? The meds didn't kick in?


They do take a long time.

But the sentence you quoted "they" refers to the Supreme court, not the posters on here. I'll restate:

If the Supreme Courst Justices didn't mind the Democratic Party wailing over Dobbs, they won't mind a little more wailing when the correctly decide Trump v. DOJ.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 5, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Thank you for showing us how much your orange god is above the law......................to his cult.


/----/ Kinda lame response. Are ya gonna get him this time for real?  Time to put up or shut up.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Oct 5, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Sure you give a fuck. You’re an ignorant twat, but you’re predictable.


Lol. As are you, petunia.   


BackAgain said:


> As soon as you grasp that there are no viable charges against Trump if the documents weren’t classified while in his possession (at Mar A Lago on the date of the raid), you’ll give a huge fuck, you insignificant fuck.


As soon as you grasp that there are no viable reasons for TFG to take the documents in the first place, you maga*tard,* then you will have grown, mentally. Congratulations. You will have mentally mastered what most 5-year-olds mentally master in their basic development. Gotta start somewhere, amirite, magaturd? 


BackAgain said:


> Oh, and shit for brains? Try to pay attention. I used to go to a library to borrow books. They were in my personal possession but they never belonged to me. And I committed no crime in possessing them just the same.


Your personal anecdotal false equivalence bullshit information sucks too. I don't care, dude. It's not bolstering your arguments in any way. 


BackAgain said:


> Why, you shithead, you can’t even explain *why* the government had been engaged in negotiations with Trump over the documents. It will be a riotous moment at a Trump “trial” when the defense gets to ask National Archive officials about “why” they were “negotiating” over any items which they maintain is automatically “the governments.” 😂🤣😂🤣😂


Yep, more nonsense.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 6, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Lol. As are you, petunia.
> 
> As soon as you grasp that there are no viable reasons for TFG to take the documents in the first place,


You don’t grasp that you don’t know the reason he took work home. You also don’t know when he took any of the documents to his Florida home. Accordingly, you don’t have the first clue as to whether the reasons were “viable” or not. You jerkoff. 


Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> you maga*tard,*


The libtard ^ is using words it can’t even define again. 


Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> then you will have grown, mentally. Congratulations.


I’m completely unconcerned with the assessment of an absolute asshole like you. 


Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> You will have mentally mastered what most 5-year-olds mentally master in their basic development. Gotta start somewhere, amirite, magaturd?


Silly libtard. You’re never right. You are what is known as a failed abortion. Your cognitive growth was crushed in utero. 


Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Your personal anecdotal false equivalence bullshit information sucks too. I don't care, dude. It's not bolstering your arguments in any way.


In other words, fumblin’ Dickweed ^ cannot cobble together any meaningful rejoinder. Not exactly a surprise. 


Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Yep, more nonsense.



Yep. Every word you post.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Oct 10, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Don’t be such a stanky test, manboob. You have no basis from which to even comment on “reality.”  You’re just a douchebag liberal whose foundational beliefs are always mired in fantasy and emotionalism.
> 
> By the way, it is you miserable libtards who embrace fascism. And your tears don’t nourish anything. They just make the rest of us laugh at simpletons like you.


Liberalism and fascism are mutually exclusive terms. 

I recommend you read more and post less


----------



## MagicMike (Oct 10, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> The FBI raided a former presidents home who may be the current presidents biggest rival in the next election and Wray the FBI chief has said absolutely nothing about it... no explanation from him what so ever... nothing from the DOJ... this should be stopped cold by the supreme court... if its not the next congress will have to file for impeachments of a lot of folks including Biden....


Game over.
The rats are jumping ship.

*According to NBC News’ report, Bobb told DOJ attorneys that Corcoran “drafted it and told her to sign it,” citing the anonymous sources.*

*The added language insisted upon by Bobb and referred to by the Times was reportedly a clarification that she would only certify Trump no longer had marked-as-classified records in his possession “based upon the information that has been provided to me.” Such information, Bobb allegedly told the feds, came from Corcoran.
‘Trump Lawyers Turning Against Each Other’: Legal Experts React to Report That Christina Bobb Said She Was Told to Sign Alleged False Statement About Mar-a-Lago Docs ‘Trump Lawyers Turning Against Each Other’: Legal Experts React to Report That Christina Bobb Said She Was Told to Sign Alleged False Statement About Mar-a-Lago Docs*


----------



## Stann (Oct 10, 2022)

skews13 said:


> On Monday, the public learned that Donald Trump packed up the classified documents himself, tried to get an attorney to lie about returning everything, and that some of the items the National Archives was most interested in—including the letter from President Barack Obama and Trump’s correspondence with Kim Jung Un—are still missing. Naturally, this is the perfect time for Trump to take the whole thing to the Supreme Court and ask that they stop the Department of Justice from investigating possible criminal charges.
> 
> The application itself is full of the same kind of overbearing, half-baked language that has featured in every document that has come from Trump’s legal team in this ever-growing scandal, including claims that the 11th Circuit stay, rather than Judge Aileen Cannon’s extraordinary ruling, is a threat to legal precedent, and that the search itself “erodes public confidence in our system.”
> 
> ...


So Trump packed up these documents himself. Earlier he said he didn't know what he threw in together. Once a liar always a liar. At any rate, a liar should not be trusted nor given any special rights.


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 10, 2022)

Keep drinking the kool aide little boys... it will be that much sweater when you never lay a hand on him and Trump wins the presidency again....


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 10, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Liberalism and fascism are mutually exclusive terms.
> 
> I recommend you read more and post less


Modern American liberalism is a huge fan and practitioner of fascism. 

I recommend you learn more and stfu.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 10, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> The FBI raided a former presidents home who may be the current presidents biggest rival in the next election and Wray the FBI chief has said absolutely nothing about it... no explanation from him what so ever... nothing from the DOJ... this should be stopped cold by the supreme court... if its not the next congress will have to file for impeachments of a lot of folks including Biden....


The FBI found hundreds of top secret documents that belonged to the archives, and that the former president had stolen. What exactly did you expect to hear from Wray and the DOJ?


----------



## MagicMike (Oct 10, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> Keep drinking the kool aide little boys... it will be that much sweater when you never lay a hand on him and Trump wins the presidency again....


Gawd!
You are just sickening in your worship of this man.
He's not going anywhere but prison.
The writing is on the wall.
His lawyers are turning on one another....and even lawyering up themselves.
This shit is not "made up." It is not just "wishful thinking" on the left.
It is not "TDS."
What we are seeing is the slow, tedious process of the DOJ crossing all the T's and dotting the I's to put together a case so strong and ironclad that when finally the indictments are handed down even freaks like you will not be able to credibly argue whether the charges are "legitimate."

Unless of course you just don't care about American politicians breaking the law and endangering national security.

Ok, now it's time for some ridiculous "yeah...but WHATABOUT" reply.

I'll be waiting.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 10, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> The FBI found hundreds of top secret documents that belonged to the archives, and that the former president had stolen. What exactly did you expect to hear from Wray and the DOJ?


The FBI found ZERO top secret documents 

There fixed your first mistake.  And of course no classified documents would ever belong to the archives. 

There is no evidence at all that Trump stole anything. 

What I would have wished is that Wray and our FBI would have been honest, instead.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 10, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> Gawd!
> You are just sickening in your worship of this man.
> He's not going anywhere but prison.
> The writing is on the wall.
> ...


^ yawn.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 10, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> The FBI found ZERO top secret documents
> 
> There fixed your first mistake.  And of course no classified documents would ever belong to the archives.
> 
> ...


Perhaps that is true in your alternative reality.  You should discuss that with your therapist.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 10, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> Perhaps that is true in your alternative reality.  You should discuss that with your therapist.


Nah. Listen bitch, until you’ve been here, you shouldn’t speak of “reality.”

 I know it scares you. Then again, tough luck. Run and hide from it or embrace it, reality remains.  Sucks to be you.


----------



## MagicMike (Oct 10, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> The FBI found ZERO top secret documents
> 
> There fixed your first mistake.  And of course no classified documents would ever belong to the archives.
> 
> ...


This is when yo border on ridiculous.

"Zero Top-Secret documents?
Who told you that?
Q-Anon?
OAN?
Steve Bannon?
Alex Jones?
Donald Trump?

You'd better check your facts dude.

I don't think you are intentionally trying to sound uninformed and stupid.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 10, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> Game over.
> The rats are jumping ship.
> 
> *According to NBC News’ report, Bobb told DOJ attorneys that Corcoran “drafted it and told her to sign it,” citing the anonymous sources.
> ...


/——-/


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 10, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> This is when *yo* border on ridiculous.
> 
> "Zero Top-Secret documents?
> Who told you that?
> ...


Yo border?  Those vowels really throw you libtards.

You are dumber than AOC.

If you could read outside of the daily Kos and it’s ilk, you would already know that the President (yes, Trump) already has said he had declassified the classified documents, you ignorant piece of crap. And Kash Patel has also said it.

Sorry that keeping up with actual news and info is so beyond your severely limited skill set.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Oct 10, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Modern American liberalism is a huge fan and practitioner of fascism.



Again, those are mutually exclusive terms. See the in bolds for one example of many.

Fascism   a political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a dictatorial leader, *severe economic *and social *regimentation*, and forcible suppression of opposition










						Definition of FASCISM
					

a political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a dictatorial leader, severe economic and social regimentation, and forcible… See the full definition




					www.merriam-webster.com
				




often capitalized *: *a movement in modern Protestantism emphasizing intellectual liberty and the spiritual and ethical content of Christianity
b*: *a theory in economics emphasizing individual freedom from restraint and usually based on free competition, *the self-regulating market, and the gold standard* (see GOLD STANDARD sense 1)
c*: *a political philosophy based on belief in progress, the essential goodness of the human race, and the autonomy (see AUTONOMY sense 2) of the individual and standing for the protection of political and civil liberties









						Definition of LIBERALISM
					

the quality or state of being liberal; a movement in modern Protestantism emphasizing intellectual liberty and the spiritual and ethical content of Christianity… See the full definition




					www.merriam-webster.com
				





BackAgain said:


> I recommend you learn more and stfu.


Please refer all complaints to...









						Contact Merriam-Webster
					

Contact Merriam-Webster with questions, word suggestions, business partnership opportunities, press contacts, and advertising opportunities.




					www.merriam-webster.com


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 10, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Again, those are mutually exclusive terms. See the in bolds for one example of many.
> 
> Fascism   a political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a dictatorial leader, *severe economic *and social *regimentation*, and forcible suppression of opposition
> 
> ...


Zzz. The terms “modern American liberalism” and “fascist” are synonyms.


----------



## Stann (Oct 10, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Zzz. The terms “modern American liberalism” and “fascist” are synonyms.


Obviously they are not. The group that is expressing fascist acts and ideas are the far right.


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 11, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> Gawd!
> You are just sickening in your worship of this man.
> He's not going anywhere but prison.
> The writing is on the wall.
> ...


All of this from a Biden voter?... LMAO... are you blind with no memory of events?...


----------



## MagicMike (Oct 11, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Yo border?  Those vowels really throw you libtards.
> 
> You are dumber than AOC.
> 
> ...


You are the most entertaining when you're trying to sound intelligent and up to date on information and trying to "school" others.
But then you say something ridiculous like "Donald Trump has already said," or "Kash Patel has said."
Which COMPLETELY invalidates whatever point you are trying to make.

Might as well say, "according to documented, pathological liars....."
Lmao!

And you should REALLY try to keep up with where your own cult currently is on all this.
Things move very quickly when Trump and his attorneys are spinning a case trying to keep him out of jail.
You are quoting talking points from like, three changes of stories ago.

You kniw, first Trump claimed there were ni classified documents.
Then he said there were but the FBI planted them.
Then he said they weren't planted. He took them, but he declassified them first.

Then when Judge dearie allowed Trump's "Special Master" in on it all one of the first things he did was challenge Trump's attorneys to swear in court which documents Trump had actually declassified.
Of course they refused to do that because lying under oath and getting caught is a lot different than lying to the press and the publuc.
So the lawyers wouldn't sign a damned thing that might result in their disbarrments later on.....and that pretty much to the "I de classified them" story.

You're welcome.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Oct 11, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Zzz. The terms “modern American liberalism” and “fascist” are synonyms.


Did you contact Webster to let them know of their error? I look forward to the updated definitions.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 11, 2022)

Stann said:


> Obviously they are not. The group that is expressing fascist acts and ideas are the far right.


Not true. The demand for conformity comes from the left. The demand for an aggregation of federal government power comes from the left. The efforts to limit freedom of speech comes from the left. 

It is obviously true that the modern American version of “liberalism” embraces fascism.


----------



## Stann (Oct 11, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Not true. The demand for conformity comes from the left. The demand for an aggregation of federal government power comes from the left. The efforts to limit freedom of speech comes from the left.
> 
> It is obviously true that the modern American version of “liberalism” embraces fascism.


It's the mode or mechanism that defines fascism. The left uses the Democratic method of the voting process. The far-right has attempted violence to overthrow our government. That is fascism


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 11, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Did you contact Webster to let them know of their error? I look forward to the updated definitions.


The dictionary is stuck on politically stupid. But if it helps you sleep, feel free to live life in your veil of ignorance.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 11, 2022)

Stann said:


> It's the mode or mechanism that defines fascism. The left uses the Democratic method of the voting process. The far-right has attempted violence to overthrow our government. That is fascism


Bullshit. The left is the party embracing fascism. And nobody on the right has done shit to overthrow our government.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 11, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> You are the most entertaining when you're trying to


MakesickMike ^ tried to say something. It didn’t work.  What else is new?


----------



## Stann (Oct 11, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> The dictionary is stuck on politically stupid. ....


LOL, I believe that would be you.


----------



## Stann (Oct 11, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Bullshit. The left is the party embracing fascism. And nobody on the right has done shit to overthrow our government.


They are corrupting the government to the extreme right. That's what fascism is all about. Making innocent people criminals for who they are or what they do to themselves.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 11, 2022)

Stann said:


> LOL, I believe that would be you.


Your belief is wrong. And you’re too dull and stubborn to see it.


----------



## Stann (Oct 11, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Your belief is wrong. And you’re too dull and stubborn to see it.


I'd much prefer to be dull and stubborn then stupid any day.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 11, 2022)

Stann said:


> They are corrupting the government to the extreme right. That's what fascism is all about. Making innocent people criminals for who they are or what they do to themselves.


Zzz. No “they” aren’t. The government is corrupt. And it’s presently a left wing Democrap Party government. 

And nobody on the right is making innocent people criminals. Jeez, you talk empty shit.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 11, 2022)

Stann said:


> I'd much prefer to be dull and stubborn then stupid any day.


Too bad you’re so stupid on top of being dull and stubborn. Now, get your lazy ass on topic, Stanley. 

What exactly is wrong with any citizen petitioning the SCOTUS for a redress of a grievance, again?


----------



## Stann (Oct 11, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Zzz. No “they” aren’t. The government is corrupt. And it’s presently a left wing Democrap Party government.
> 
> And nobody on the right is making innocent people criminals. Jeez, you talk empty shit.


Since the Texas abortion law went into effect 3,842 women have been wrongfully charged with abortion. Some had miscarriages, other cases or because of incest, rape and to save the life of the mother. I'm surprised it's still in effect. I guess they're waiting till the kids 10,000 then they'll slam the state with a multi-billion dollar loss or maybe the first trillion dollar lawsuit.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 11, 2022)

Stann said:


> Since the Texas abortion law went into effect 3,842 women have been wrongfully charged with abortion. Some had miscarriages, other cases or because of incest, rape and to save the life of the mother. I'm surprised it's still in effect. I guess they're waiting till the kids 10,000 then they'll slam the state with a multi-billion dollar loss or maybe the first trillion dollar lawsuit.


Great sources you offer.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Oct 11, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> The dictionary is stuck on politically stupid. But if it helps you sleep, feel free to live life in your veil of ignorance.


It seems like people who think the dictionary is political are politically stupid. 

What the hell? Using words as defined by the dictionary is living in a veil of ignorance? 

Good grief.


----------



## Stann (Oct 11, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Great sources you offer.


I'm not giving your idiotic side any help at all. The process is in the work. This fascist law must end.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 11, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> It seems like people who think the dictionary is political are politically stupid.
> 
> What the hell? Using words as defined by the dictionary is living in a veil of ignorance?
> 
> Good grief.


News flash. If the dictionary buys into some liberal bullshit, it doesn’t make it a fact. The fucking Nazi Party was fascist. They defined themselves as socialists.  

And socialism embraces fascism. You’re a victim of it. You cannot think outside of the box. You’re not allowed to.


----------



## bravoactual (Oct 11, 2022)

Stann said:


> So Trump packed up these documents himself. Earlier he said he didn't know what he threw in together. Once a liar always a liar. At any rate, a liar should not be trusted nor given any special rights.



At this point, the Traitor has told so many lies that he can longer keep track of them. 

Asking your lawyer (as an officer of the court) to knowingly and willingly and with intent to the same  to make a fraudulent claim not only lead your lawyers losing his/her licence, he/she  could go to jail as well. 

Bobb is now turning on the Traitor, she knows her goose is cooked.  She lied to the F.B.I. (a felony) and attempted to perpetrate against fraud against the United States.


----------



## bravoactual (Oct 11, 2022)

Stann said:


> I'm not giving your idiotic side any help at all. The process is in the work. This fascist law must end.



They do not do research, they believe the lies of the Traitor.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Oct 11, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> News flash. If the dictionary buys into some liberal bullshit, it doesn’t make it a fact. The fucking Nazi Party was fascist. They defined themselves as socialists.
> 
> And socialism embraces fascism. You’re a victim of it. You cannot think outside of the box. You’re not allowed to.


This isn't about the Nazi party or socialism. This is about the fact that liberalism and fascism are mutually exclusive. You evidently have gotten your definition of liberalism from your right wing media masters...a big mistake. 

This is a link to the 1828 version of the Webster dictionary for the word fascism. The definition has been the same for almost 200 years yet you claim the dictionary is a liberal conspiracy.









						Definition of LIBERALISM
					

the quality or state of being liberal; a movement in modern Protestantism emphasizing intellectual liberty and the spiritual and ethical content of Christianity… See the full definition




					www.merriam-webster.com
				




Just man up and admit you were duped by your right wing media masters into thinking liberalism could coexist with fascism...unless you think liberals plotted 200 years ago to trick Trump supporters...?


----------



## Stann (Oct 11, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> News flash. If the dictionary buys into some liberal bullshit, it doesn’t make it a fact. The fucking Nazi Party was fascist. They defined themselves as socialists.
> 
> And socialism embraces fascism. You’re a victim of it. You cannot think outside of the box. You’re not allowed to.


You actually watch a dictionary to reflect extremist political viewpoints rather than facts. That's like asking science to behave like magic and illusion. I'm sorry it's not going to work that way no matter how much you want it to work. It simply wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## bravoactual (Oct 11, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> This isn't about the Nazi party or socialism. This is about the fact that liberalism and fascism are mutually exclusive. You evidently have gotten your definition of liberalism from your right wing media masters...a big mistake.
> 
> This is a link to the 1828 version of the Webster dictionary for the word fascism. The definition has been the same for almost 200 years yet you claim the dictionary is a liberal conspiracy.
> 
> ...



You're asking a lot.  At this point in time, they so engaged by their leaders that definitions do not matter.  They believe what they told.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Oct 11, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> You're asking a lot.  At this point in time, they so engaged by their leaders that definitions do not matter.  They believe what they told.


Agreed. The level of obstinacy is staggering.


----------



## bravoactual (Oct 11, 2022)

Logic and Truth only work when the people are resceptive to understanding and accepting them.  Radical Ideology does not embrace Logic and Truth because at their root, they in are not indusive to radical thinking.  Logic and Truth fly out the door when hate takes over.  Believing the lie is all important.  Remember Joseph Goebbels, Reich Minister for Prooaganda said, "*You Tell A Lie Ofen Enough and It Becomes The Truth*."


----------



## Stann (Oct 11, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Agreed. The level of obstinacy is staggering.


trump tried a similar strategy . When he was president he for beige the department of health and human services to use specific scientific terms like fetus, they had to say unborn child. Etc etc etc  it just made things more confusing and it didn't work in the end. You can't lie and get the job done right.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 11, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> This isn't about the Nazi party or socialism. This is about the fact that liberalism and fascism are mutually exclusive. You evidently have gotten your definition of liberalism from your right wing media masters...a big mistake.
> 
> This is a link to the 1828 version of the Webster dictionary for the word fascism. The definition has been the same for almost 200 years yet you claim the dictionary is a liberal conspiracy.
> 
> ...


It’s about that you libtards live to pretend that fascism is a creature of the right. It isn’t.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 11, 2022)

Stann said:


> I'm not giving your idiotic side any help at all. The process is in the work. This fascist law must end.


You make shit up and can’t support it, of course. You’re not stann. You’re StaIn.

End your own fascism. And make actual arguments, you trout.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 11, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> It seems like people who think the dictionary is political are politically stupid.


It is a fact that you’re retarded. I never said the dictionary is political, you fucking moron. 


Catsnmeters said:


> What the hell? Using words as defined by the dictionary is living in a veil of ignorance?


No, you retard. But accepting it blindly just because a dictionary has shared a distorted daffynition is ignorant. And stupid. That’s you, you dolt. 


Catsnmeters said:


> Good grief.


Oh stfu; you’re too fucking stupid to breathe.


----------



## MagicMike (Oct 11, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> It’s about that you libtards live to pretend that fascism is a creature of the right. It isn’t.


Yes it is.
Completely!


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 11, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> This isn't about the Nazi party or socialism. This is about the fact that liberalism and fascism are mutually exclusive. You evidently have gotten your definition of liberalism from your right wing media masters...a big mistake.
> 
> This is a link to the 1828 version of the Webster dictionary for the word fascism. The definition has been the same for almost 200 years yet you claim the dictionary is a liberal conspiracy.
> 
> ...


You’re wrong. And you’re an asshole. Modern American liberalism *isn’t* “mutually exclusive” from fascism. It embraces it.


----------



## MagicMike (Oct 11, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> You’re wrong. And you’re an asshole. Modern American liberalism *isn’t* “mutually exclusive” from fascism. It embraces it.


You need to study a bit of history.
What do you base this statement upon?

Or maybe u just talking out your ass again?


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 11, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> Yes it is.
> Completely!


No. It’s not. Not at all. You remain wrong.









						Fascism's Legacy: Liberalism
					

Liberal fascism sounds like an oxymoron – or a term for conservatives to insult liberals. Actually, it was coined by a socialist writer, none other than the respected and influential left-winger H.G. Wells, who in 1931 called on fellow progressives to




					www.danielpipes.org


----------



## MagicMike (Oct 11, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> No. It’s not. Not at all. You remain wrong.


You have not answered the question.

On what do you base this claim?

Maybe some Q-Anon source has told you that this is what you are supposed to say?


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 11, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> You need to study a bit of history.
> What do you base this statement upon?
> 
> Or maybe u just talking out your ass again?


Unlike you? You stupid bitch, I don’t talk about of my ass. That you do explains your breath. 









						Fascism's Legacy: Liberalism
					

Liberal fascism sounds like an oxymoron – or a term for conservatives to insult liberals. Actually, it was coined by a socialist writer, none other than the respected and influential left-winger H.G. Wells, who in 1931 called on fellow progressives to




					www.danielpipes.org
				




There’s a lot more out there. But you won’t find it because that would require effort and you libtards are lazy shits.


----------



## Stann (Oct 11, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> It’s about that you libtards live to pretend that fascism is a creature of the right. It isn’t.


The 14 characteristics of fascism; 1. Powerful and continuing nationalism use of patriotic models and symbols flags everywhere even flag pins on clothing. 2. Disdain for the recognition of human Rights. Life can be ignored in certain cases because of need torture execution and long incarceration of prisoners. 3. Identification of enemies / scapegoats as a unifying cause perceived threats enemies everywhere.4. supremacy of the military. Disproportionate spending soldiers and military glamorized. 5. Rampant sexism. Male dominated society controls on female population including strict abortion laws.6. control mass media government controlled
 7. Obsession with national security. There is used as a motivating tool by the government over the masses. 8. Religion and government are intertwined. 9. Corporate power is protected. 10. Labor power is suppressed. 11. Just staying for intellectuals and the arts. Banning books, book burnings, etc. 12. Obsession with crime and punishment. 13. Rampant cronyism and corruption 14.Fraudulent elections. If you look through this list you will quickly realize most of these things are being practiced by the far-right.


----------



## MagicMike (Oct 11, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> No. It’s not. Not at all. You remain wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Decent link.
I respect that.
But here is where you miss a key point of your own information.

His words, indeed, fit a much larger pattern of fusing socialism with fascism: Mussolini was a leading socialist figure who, during World War I, turned away from internationalism in favor of Italian nationalism and called the blend Fascism. Likewise, Hitler headed the National _Socialist_ German _Workers_ Party.

Would you like me to educate you, perhaps with links, about how the entire Steve Bannon driven, Donald Trump MAGAt agenda (and Vladimir Putin's) is ALL ABOUT turning away from internationalism towards nationalism and popularism.....JUST LIKE both Mussolini and Hitler?

I'll be happy to help you grock this all son.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 11, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/
> View attachment 705619


  Shills from Langley like bodecca,magic Mike,skews,back again,bravoactual,bulldog,Stan,magnus and the other trump America haters are now crying throwing chairs at the wall in anger after seeing this post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 11, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> This isn't about the Nazi party or socialism. This is about the fact that liberalism and fascism are mutually exclusive. You evidently have gotten your definition of liberalism from your right wing media masters...a big mistake.
> 
> This is a link to the 1828 version of the Webster dictionary for the word fascism. The definition has been the same for almost 200 years yet you claim the dictionary is a liberal conspiracy.
> 
> ...


The fact two shills from the nsa love your post prove you are a trollboy paid troll as well,one more paid shill that hates America to add to ignore.


----------



## MagicMike (Oct 11, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Shills from Langley like bodecca,magic Mike,skews,back again,bravoactual,bulldog,Stan,magnus and the other trump America haters are now crying throwing chairs at the wall in anger after seeing this post.


Enjoy your circle-jerk boys.

It's not going to last much longer.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 11, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> Decent link.
> I respect that.
> But here is where you miss a key point of your own information.
> 
> ...


Nice try at a rejoinder. But for future reference, if you want to refute an argument, you’ll need facts, and logic and honesty. 

Yiur bkitehring imbecility about Trump and MAGA doesn’t suffice. Facts, like how the left embraces censorship are more peer says I’ve even thought it’s for the side you argue against. 

Here’s a little more light reading. 









						Liberalism and Fascism: 5 ways in which ‘liberals’ are exactly the same as Nazis
					

Liberalism and Nazism have several similarities, here are some | OpIndia News




					www.opindia.com
				




Get to know it. It’s the thing you embrace.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 11, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> You have not answered the question.
> 
> On what do you base this claim?
> 
> Maybe some Q-Anon source has told you that this is what you are supposed to say?


I’ve long since answered the questions. You don’t like the answers. I don’t care. That’s on you.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 11, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> To date, SCOTUS has NOT ruled in the Traitor's favor.  As it stands right now, there is an appeal for the 11th. Circuit Court.  I doubt if SCOTUS will rule until the 11th. Circuit makes it's decision, but what the Traitor has done in this case is a mark of deep desparation.


Imbecile thinks that if he keeps falsely accusing our former President of being a “traitor” thencomplete lack of meaning in his false claim will somehow be obscured. 

Words have meaning except to libtards and pure shitheads like bravanonfactual.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Oct 12, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> It’s about that you libtards live to pretend that fascism is a creature of the right. It isn’t.


No. It is about you not accepting the dictionary definition of liberalism. 

Please take up any more complaints with Webster.









						Contact Merriam-Webster
					

Contact Merriam-Webster with questions, word suggestions, business partnership opportunities, press contacts, and advertising opportunities.




					www.merriam-webster.com


----------



## Catsnmeters (Oct 12, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> It is a fact that you’re retarded. I never said the dictionary is political, you fucking moron.
> 
> No, you retard. But accepting it blindly just because a dictionary has shared a distorted daffynition is ignorant. And stupid. That’s you, you dolt.
> 
> Oh stfu; you’re too fucking stupid to breathe.


Enjoy argueimg with the dictionary. Derp.

Have a great day.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Oct 12, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> The fact two shills from the nsa love your post prove you are a trollboy paid troll as well,one more paid shill that hates America to add to ignore.


Don't forget to tuck your tail on the way out.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 12, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Again, those are mutually exclusive terms. See the in bolds for one example of many.
> 
> Fascism   a political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a dictatorial leader, *severe economic *and social *regimentation*, and forcible suppression of opposition
> 
> ...


/-----/ Then why do you liberals want to silence those who disagree with you?


----------



## Catsnmeters (Oct 12, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /-----/ Then why do you liberals want to silence those who disagree with you?


So you can play the victim routine?

Look, I apologize.  I had no idea politely pointing out a grammar/spelling error and providing proof through a link to a dictionary would trigger so many Trump supporters. 

Perhaps political forums are not a good place to be for people who are so sensitive. I mean good grief, we got a guy cussing me out because I used a dictionary. 

I promise for the rest of this thread I will not point any grammar/spelling errors. 

So now this thread is a safe place again. Can we talk about the thread topic now?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 12, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> So you can play the victim routine?
> 
> Look, I apologize.  I had no idea politely pointing out a grammar/spelling error and providing proof through a link to a dictionary would trigger so many Trump supporters.
> 
> ...


/---/ Hey, I accepted your dictionary reference and simply asked you to explain the discrepancy of liberals blocking opposing views.
*LIBERALISM:  *a political philosophy based on belief in progress, the essential goodness of the human race, and the autonomy (see AUTONOMY sense 2) of the individual *and standing for the protection of political and civil liberties*


----------



## Catsnmeters (Oct 12, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /---/ Hey, I accepted your dictionary reference and simply asked you to explain the discrepancy of liberals blocking opposing views.
> *LIBERALISM:  *a political philosophy based on belief in progress, the essential goodness of the human race, and the autonomy (see AUTONOMY sense 2) of the individual *and standing for the protection of political and civil liberties*


Claiming that liberals aren't liberals based on cherry picked examples, that you seemingly can't wait to share, is like saying we are not capitalist country because...(insert cherry picked examples).

No political or economic definition could withstand that type of scrutiny...which is the reason the right wing media bleets it so much and is part of why propaganda is so effective if you don't know what to look for.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 12, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Claiming that liberals aren't liberals based on cherry picked examples, that you seemingly can't wait to share, is like saying we are not capitalist country because...(insert cherry picked examples).
> 
> No political or economic definition could withstand that type of scrutiny...which is the reason the right wing media bleets it so much and is part of why propaganda is so effective if you don't know what to look for.


/----/ So you expect us to accept the broad-based definition of liberalism and absolve you of any and all individual parts of liberalism, like protecting free speech and diverse opinions. OK, just trying to understand the ground rules.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Oct 12, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ So you expect us to accept the broad-based definition of liberalism and absolve you of any and all individual parts of liberalism, like protecting free speech and diverse opinions. OK, just trying to understand the ground rules.
> View attachment 708991


Yes. I expect you to accept what the dictionary says liberalism is. I know, crazy right?

That's a cute cope meme. By the way it is a perfect example of the propaganda I mentioned above. I assume that was on purpose?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 12, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Yes. I expect you to accept what the dictionary says liberalism is. I know, crazy right?
> 
> That's a cute cope meme. By the way it is a perfect example of the propaganda I mentioned above. I assume that was on purpose?


/----/ OK.  So why don't liberals follow the guidelines of liberalism? That's where I'm having an issue. 








						Google blocked Truth Social, will Apple be next?
					

Google's decision to block Truth Social on the Play Store over content moderation issues raises the question as to why Apple hasn't taken similar action over the iOS version of the app




					techcrunch.com
				




BTW, the meme is not only cute, but also accurate. That's the best kind of meme.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Oct 12, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ OK.  So why don't liberals follow the guidelines of liberalism? That's where I'm having an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah. I see. You are just confused. Google blocking truth social isn't fascism, it's excersicing their first amendment rights. 

Look. If you want to create another of dozens of already existing threads that address your victim hood greivences, please do so. Give me a heads up and I will join.

That said, I have a hard time believing that SCOTUS is going to back Trump's claim...except maybe Ginnis husband I guess. What do you think?


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 12, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Screw Trump.  I suspect The Supremes won't touch it.


But they owe Him.  Bigly!


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 12, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Ah. I see. You are just confused. Google blocking truth social isn't fascism, it's excersicing their first amendment rights.
> 
> Look. If you want to create another of dozens of already existing threads that address your victim hood greivences, please do so. Give me a heads up and I will join.
> 
> That said, I have a hard time believing that SCOTUS is going to back Trump's claim...except maybe Ginnis husband I guess. What do you think?


/-----/ I think you're confused by my question,  so why don't liberals follow the guidelines of liberalism, so let me try another way with smaller words. 
Libs don't follow liberal beliefs. Why?


----------



## Catsnmeters (Oct 12, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /-----/ I think you're confused by my question,  so why don't liberals follow the guidelines of liberalism, so let me try another way with smaller words.
> Libs don't follow liberal beliefs. Why?


Now put those smaller words in a new thread and let me know.

Now back to the thread topic. Do you think SCOTUS is going to hear Trump's case?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 12, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Now put those smaller words in a new thread and let me know.
> 
> Now back to the thread topic. Do you think SCOTUS is going to hear Trump's case?


/----/ Nope. You lose. I don't need a new thread, which you will conveniently ignore. You started it with the dictionary reference. You know your brand of liberalism isn't liberal at all, and you won't even attempt to address the hypocrisy. SMIRK


----------



## Catsnmeters (Oct 12, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ Nope. You lose. I don't need a new thread, which you will conveniently ignore. You started it with the dictionary reference. You know your brand of liberalism isn't liberal at all, and you won't even attempt to address the hypocrisy. SMIRK


Ok. I guess we are then.

Have a great day.


----------



## ClaireH (Oct 12, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Yes. I expect you to accept what the dictionary says liberalism is. I know, crazy right?
> 
> That's a cute cope meme. By the way it is a perfect example of the propaganda I mentioned above. I assume that was on purpose?


Why? Webster’s dictionary has altered definitions to support the political left. Two blatant examples - redefining ‘vaccine’  and ‘female’. Websters in January 2020 redefined vaccine to include mRNA technology, no longer requiring that the standard definition that a “vaccine” means inoculation that reduces contraction of a disease or reduces the spread. Webster’s also changed the definition for ‘female’ due to left wing politics. The rewording has to do with capability of reproduction and adding the words “typically” in front of the standard definition for a female of one capable of producing offspring.

It’s worth noting that the medical definitional change for ‘female’ has been made for the adult medical dictionary but not for the children’s version. The children’s version of the medical dictionary still states that a female is capable of producing offspring. This political posturing should result in a tug of war, more at 11:00.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 12, 2022)

skews13 said:


> On Monday, the public learned that Donald Trump packed up the classified documents himself, tried to get an attorney to lie about returning everything, and that some of the items the National Archives was most interested in—including the letter from President Barack Obama and Trump’s correspondence with Kim Jung Un—are still missing. Naturally, this is the perfect time for Trump to take the whole thing to the Supreme Court and ask that they stop the Department of Justice from investigating possible criminal charges.
> 
> The application itself is full of the same kind of overbearing, half-baked language that has featured in every document that has come from Trump’s legal team in this ever-growing scandal, including claims that the 11th Circuit stay, rather than Judge Aileen Cannon’s extraordinary ruling, is a threat to legal precedent, and that the search itself “erodes public confidence in our system.”
> 
> ...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 12, 2022)

skews13 said:


> The application itself is full of the same kind of overbearing, half-baked language that has featured in every document that has come from Trump’s legal team


Much like Trump.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Oct 12, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> Why? Webster’s dictionary has altered definitions to support the political left. Two blatant examples - redefining ‘vaccine’  and ‘female’. Websters in January 2020 redefined vaccine to include mRNA technology, no longer requiring that the standard definition that a “vaccine” means inoculation that reduces contraction of a disease or reduces the spread. Webster’s also changed the definition for ‘female’ due to left wing politics. The rewording has to do with capability of reproduction and adding the words “typically” in front of the standard definition for a female of one capable of producing offspring.
> 
> It’s worth noting that the medical definitional change for ‘female’ has been made for the adult medical dictionary but not for the children’s version. The children’s version of the medical dictionary still states that a female is capable of producing offspring. This political posturing should result in a tug of war, more at 11:00.


Who says Webster never changes definitions?

I told the other poster and provided a link to contact Webster to get the definition of liberalism changed. 

Thanks for clarifying that this can happen.


----------



## ClaireH (Oct 12, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Who says Webster never changes definitions?
> 
> I told the other poster and provided a link to contact Webster to get the definition of liberalism changed.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying that this can happen.


Medical definitions should not be changed in order to support a political position or any forced agenda by any authoritarian government.

Your argument would hold weight had Webster changed the definition for ‘vaccine’ to include Messenger RNA delivery to match at least within a few years of the technology. Messenger RNA has been in use for many decades. Why now do you suppose, they’re just getting around to it?

“Messenger RNA, or mRNA, was discovered in the early 1960s; research into how mRNA could be delivered into cells was developed in the 1970s.”









						The Long History of mRNA Vaccines | Johns Hopkins Bloomberg School of Public Health
					

A look at how this vaccine technology has been in the works for decades.




					publichealth.jhu.edu
				




Why was the definition for female just now changed? Same reason, to support a specific political agenda that should have remained non-political,  same for the traditional (true) vaccine definition.

My point remains factual.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Oct 12, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> Medical definitions should not be changed in order to support a political position or any forced agenda by any authoritarian government.
> 
> Your argument would hold weight had Webster changed the definition for ‘vaccine’ to include Messenger RNA delivery to match at least within a few years of the technology. Messenger RNA has been in use for many decades. Why now do you suppose, they’re just getting around to it?
> 
> ...


Woah. Lol. That is quite a tangent you have created. That has absolutely nothing to do with the definition of liberalism.

Let's keep the discussion relevant please.


----------



## ClaireH (Oct 12, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Woah. Lol. That is quite a tangent you have created. That has absolutely nothing to do with the definition of liberalism.
> 
> Let's keep the discussion relevant please.


Your statement to me “Thanks for clarifying that this can happen” needed clarification.  I really don’t like when posters attempt to change the meaning or intent of my posts (or any other poster’s words). It’s fair of me to respond.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Oct 12, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> Your statement to me “Thanks for clarifying that this can happen” needed clarification.  I really don’t like when posters attempt to change the meaning or intent of my posts (or any other poster’s words). It’s fair of me to respond.


Sure. Understandable. I didn't intend to change your meaning. 

You said definitions had changed so I simply wanted to confirm that the other poster has a shot at getting the definition of liberalism changed too.


----------



## Esdraelon (Oct 12, 2022)

This all gets back to one point.  They're pleading and praying that a conviction will legally stop him from running again.  Not gonna happen...


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 12, 2022)

skews13 said:


> On Monday, the public learned that Donald Trump packed up the classified documents himself, tried to get an attorney to lie about returning everything, and that some of the items the National Archives was most interested in—including the letter from President Barack Obama and Trump’s correspondence with Kim Jung Un—are still missing. Naturally, this is the perfect time for Trump to take the whole thing to the Supreme Court and ask that they stop the Department of Justice from investigating possible criminal charges.
> 
> The application itself is full of the same kind of overbearing, half-baked language that has featured in every document that has come from Trump’s legal team in this ever-growing scandal, including claims that the 11th Circuit stay, rather than Judge Aileen Cannon’s extraordinary ruling, is a threat to legal precedent, and that the search itself “erodes public confidence in our system.”
> 
> ...


/——-/ And meanwhile…








						Barack Obama Has Missing Records. When Will the FBI Ransack His House?
					






					townhall.com


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 12, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> No. It is about you not accepting the dictionary definition of liberalism.
> 
> Please take up any more complaints with Webster.
> 
> ...


I have no complaint. The notion that fascism is a creature of the right is simply and flatly wrong. It is a creature of the left. And you scumbags are doing lots of it today with your demented President as frontman.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 12, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Enjoy argueimg with the dictionary. Derp.
> 
> Have a great day.


Enjoy living your life embracing a delusion, ya shitbag. 

You have a good day too.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Oct 12, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> I have no complaint. The notion that fascism is a creature of the right is simply and flatly wrong. It is a creature of the left. And you scumbags are doing lots of it today with your demented President as frontman.


According to this video fascism is a Right wing thing and communism is a left wing thing. If you can't trust Colonel Flagg, who can you trust?





__





						mash smattering if imtelligence - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 12, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> According to this video fascism is a Right wing thing and communism is a left wing thing. If you can't trust Colonel Flagg, who can you trust?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fascism is still a left wing thing.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Oct 12, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Fascism is still a left wing thing.


Ok. Does that mean communism is a right wing thing?


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 12, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Ok. Does that mean communism is a right wing thing?


Why would that follow?

Have you ever even heard of logic?


----------



## Catsnmeters (Oct 12, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Why would that follow?
> 
> Have you ever even heard of logic?


So are Republicans socialist?


----------



## White 6 (Oct 12, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> But they owe Him.  Bigly!


They are there for life.  They "Owed" him, but in the tradition of Trump himself, never have to pay and not a darn thing to be done about it.


----------



## Stann (Oct 12, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> But they owe Him.  Bigly!


If the justices feel conflicted about the issue that can merely abstain from the vote.


----------



## Stann (Oct 12, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> I have no complaint. The notion that fascism is a creature of the right is simply and flatly wrong. It is a creature of the left. And you scumbags are doing lots of it today with your demented President as frontman.


America is a lot better off with what you call a demented president who actually listen to his advisors, then a psychotic president who only listens to his inner voices and acts on his whims; those are very dangerous qualities in a leader.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 12, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> So are Republicans socialist?


No. Stupid question, though. As expected when you post.


----------



## Stann (Oct 12, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> No. Stupid question, though. As expected when you post.


Totally appropriate questions in reply to post 128 which was idiotic.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 12, 2022)

Stann said:


> America is a lot better off with what you call a demented president who actually listen to his advisors, then a psychotic president who only listens to his inner voices and acts on his whims; those are very dangerous qualities in a leader.


America would be better off if Trump has won.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 12, 2022)

Stann said:


> Totally appropriate questions in reply to post 128 which was idiotic.


No no. Your posts are idiotic. That’s because you’re an idiot. And there was nothing appropriate about your idiot post.

You’re a douche, Stain.


----------



## Stann (Oct 12, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> America would be better off if Trump has won.


Remember when trump said he would bomb Moscow.; America and the world would be in cinders right now if trump were president. One crazy leader ( putin ) in the world is bad enough, two of them (  putin and trump )  would be a disaster.


----------



## bravoactual (Oct 12, 2022)

Ex-Staffer The Traitor Ordered Secret Docs Moved To Shit-A-Lago.









						Trump Employee Reportedly Gave FBI Key Evidence In Mar-A-Lago Probe
					

A worker told investigators the ex-president ordered that boxes of documents be moved after he received a subpoena for them, The Washington Post reported.




					www.huffpost.com
				




A former Traitor employee told the FBI that the former president ordered boxes of documents to be moved from a storage room to his residence at the Mar-a-Lago compound after the former president received a subpoena for the return of classified materials, The Washington Post reported Wednesday.

The FBI has corroborated that account with surveillance footage showing a staffer moving boxes from a basement storage area, people familiar with the investigation told the Post.

The witness account and video could be instrumental in showing how Trump handled classified documents that the National Archives and Justice Department had repeatedly requested for months, suggesting he tried to subvert officials’ efforts to retrieve them.


----------



## bravoactual (Oct 12, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> No no. Your posts are idiotic. That’s because you’re an idiot. And there was nothing appropriate about you idiot post.
> 
> You’re a douche, Stain.



No, your post inappropriate.  Anything that ain't pro-Traitor you don't like and deem it wrong.


----------



## bravoactual (Oct 12, 2022)

Stann said:


> Remember when trump said he would bomb Moscow.; America and the world would be in cinders right now if trump were president. One crazy leader ( putin ) in the world is bad enough, two of them (  putin and trump )  would be a disaster.



The Traitor would see the United States burned to ground rather than admit he lost in 2020!


----------



## bravoactual (Oct 12, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> No. Stupid question, though. As expected when you post.



Unless you were home schooled and therefore coddled all you life, let me impart what every teacher I ever had told me.  "*There is no such thing as a stupid question*."....unless you are of course a Traitor loving Con.


----------



## bravoactual (Oct 12, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Enjoy argueimg with the dictionary. Derp.
> 
> Have a great day.



The Herp Derp is strong in back again.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 12, 2022)

Stann said:


> Remember when trump said he would bomb Moscow.;


No. I wouldn’t remember. He was on a private phone call with a golfing buddy. And we don’t know if he really said it to Putin or if he was just telling tall tales to John Daly. Either way: so what?


Stann said:


> America and the world would be in cinders right now if trump were president.


Or, and try to follow along here, Stain, he *was* President _*and*_ the world *wasn’t* in cinders and Putin didn’t invade Ukraine until Trump was out. You derp. 


Stann said:


> One crazy leader ( putin ) in the world is bad enough, two of them (  putin and trump )  would be a disaster.


Putin is bad. And Brandon is an empty demented suit and we don’t even know who is really “leading” this country.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 12, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> Unless you were home schooled and therefore coddled all you life, let me impart what every teacher I ever had told me.  "*There is no such thing as a stupid question*."....unless you are of course a Traitor loving Con.


Your teachers lied to you bravanonfactual. Of course there are stupid questions. 

I don’t live Brandon. He’s more akin to a traitor.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 12, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> Ex-Staffer The Traitor Ordered Secret Docs Moved To Shit-A-Lago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


🙄


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 12, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> No, *your post inappropriate*.  Anything that ain't pro-Traitor you don't like and deem it wrong.


Your post inappropriate!  Chop chop. You’re a Dickweed in any language.


----------



## MagicMike (Oct 13, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> So you can play the victim routine?
> 
> Look, I apologize.  I had no idea politely pointing out a grammar/spelling error and providing proof through a link to a dictionary would trigger so many Trump supporters.
> 
> ...


Maybe you dial 9-whine-whine and get them a W-A-A-A-MBULANCE!


----------



## bravoactual (Oct 13, 2022)

SCOTUS Rebuffs The Traitor On Shit-a-Lago Docs.









						Supreme Court rebuffs Trump in Mar-a-Lago docs fight
					

Judges turned down former President Donald Trump’s request to step into the legal fight over documents the FBI seized from his Mar-a-Lago estate.




					www.politico.com
				




The Supreme Court on Thursday turned down former President Donald Trump’s request to step into the legal fight over documents the FBI seized from his Mar-a-Lago estate.

The former president was seeking an order to return about 100 documents with classification markings to a review process a “special master” is conducting of more than 10,000 documents the FBI took during the Aug. 8 search of Trump’s home.

Who did not see this coming.  The Traitor has lost at SCOTUS.  No way the court was touch this raging shit storm. 

Don't think one moment Cons that SCOTUS will the Traitor lying fat pimpled ass from the 01-06 Committee Subpoena either.  They do not want to be anywhere that lying fat fuckstick.


----------



## Delldude (Oct 13, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Screwed still hasn’t figured out the word “allegedly.”  Notice how our libtards take any and all accusations against Trump as having somehow already been proved?


And he presents it as fact.
Remember what Biden said:

Biden: ‘We Choose Truth Over Facts’​


----------



## skews13 (Oct 13, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> SCOTUS Rebuffs The Traitor On Shit-a-Lago Docs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DOJ can now use the classified documents they have, in their investigation. They have to wait for Dearie to finish his review of the 11,000 documents he has now.


----------



## bravoactual (Oct 13, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> SCOTUS Rebuffs The Traitor On Shit-a-Lago Docs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Should read a "*Dont Think For One Moment Cons That SCOTUS Will Quash Subpoena Issued By The 01-06 Committe For The Lying Fat Pimpled Ass Traitor. They Do Not Want To Be Anywhere Near That Lying Fuckstick*."


----------



## The Duke (Oct 13, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Yeah. Those alleged documents
> 
> View attachment 705543
> 
> ...


Oh look! Trump's homework from May 20, 2018.


----------



## excalibur (Oct 13, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> 🙄




Moving boxes within MAL does not violate anything.


----------



## The Duke (Oct 13, 2022)

skews13 said:


> DOJ can now use the classified documents they have, in their investigation. They have to wait for Dearie to finish his review of the 11,000 documents he has now.


After the midterms, some of them will be getting called onto the carpet.


----------



## excalibur (Oct 13, 2022)

The Duke said:


> After the midterms, some of them will be getting called onto the carpet.



It's funny how when Øbama had classified documents insecurely stored in a warehouse the Archives negotiated a settlement in August 2018 and the Obama Foundation paid the Archive to remove the classified documents to secure storage.

What! No DoJ search warrant? No, because the sole statutory construct that deals with former Presidents and the documents they take with them is the PRA and there is no criminal section in the PRA dealing with that. 

So what the DoJ is attempting is to use another statute to enforce the PRA which contains no such enforcement clause. That isn't allowed and in the end, the DoJ will lose.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 13, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Don’t be such a stanky test, manboob. You have no basis from which to even comment on “reality.”  You’re just a douchebag liberal whose foundational beliefs are always mired in fantasy and emotionalism.
> 
> By the way, it is you miserable libtards who embrace fascism. And your tears don’t nourish anything. They just make the rest of us laugh at simpletons like you.


Always showing that shaky "masculity"....


----------



## excalibur (Oct 13, 2022)

Involving the FBI and DoJ in a dispute over documents is a first and has no basis in law as the PRA is the sole statutory construct dealing with such matters (the PRA anticipates a former POTUS possessing both unclassified _and_  classified documents). 

In fact, as with previous Presidents, Trump was negotiating with the Archive. 

But the fix is in, hell, we all see what Reichsleiter Merrick Garland is doing and Garland didn't even consult with the Office of Legal Counsel before doing this.


----------



## Stann (Oct 13, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> The Traitor would see the United States burned to ground rather than admit he lost in 2020!


Good news the supreme Court just rejected his current claim.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 13, 2022)

The Duke said:


> After the midterms, some of them will be getting called onto the carpet.


By whom?


----------



## The Duke (Oct 13, 2022)

bodecea said:


> By whom?


Congressional committees, Bodey-Odey-Os

And guess what? The "1/6 Commission" goes away, too.

Surely you realized that, no?


----------



## Stann (Oct 13, 2022)

The Duke said:


> Congressional committees, Bodey-Odey-Os
> 
> And guess what? The "1/6 Commission" goes away, too.
> 
> Surely you realized that, no?


The bipartisan committee that reviewed the events of January 6th did an excellent and thorough job. It is not in their scope to prosecute, that's up to the department of Justice.


----------



## The Duke (Oct 13, 2022)

Stann said:


> The bipartisan committee that reviewed the events of January 6th did an excellent and thorough job. It is not in their scope to prosecute, that's up to the department of Justice.


There's going to be a Congressional "Department of Justice Review Committee" Coming soon to a town near you.


----------



## skews13 (Oct 13, 2022)

The Duke said:


> After the midterms, some of them will be getting called onto the carpet.



Actually they won't. Not even Congress has the authority to interfere in an ongoing criminal investigation, and no court will make anyone in the dept. testify to facts involving the case.

And Merrick Garland will still be Attorney General, will still have the authority to act as such, and now has the blessing of the 11th Circuit decision, and the SCOTUS ruling today, denying Trumps petition.

The Republicans on any of those committees, will be nothing but helpless, howling hyenas, that can only watch the investigation, and any ensuing indictments take place, with no power whatsoever to do anything about it.


----------



## The Duke (Oct 13, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Actually they won't. Not even Congress has the authority to interfere in an ongoing criminal investigation, and no court will make anyone in the dept. testify to facts involving the case.
> 
> And Merrick Garland will still be Attorney General, will still have the authority to act as such, and now has the blessing of the 11th Circuit decision, and the SCOTUS ruling today, denying Trumps petition.
> 
> The Republicans on any of those committees, will be nothing but helpless, howling hyenas, that can only watch the investigation, and any ensuing indictments take place, with no power whatsoever to do anything about it.








Do expect Garland to go away.


----------



## Stann (Oct 13, 2022)

The Duke said:


> There's going to be a Congressional "Department of Justice Review Committee" Coming soon to a town near you.


There have to be grounds in order for a committee to be formed. Even if the Republicans do have a majority they won't have the grounds to open an investigation of an investigation that was thoroughly vetted.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 13, 2022)

excalibur said:


> Moving boxes within MAL does not violate anything.


That will disappoint our AG. He didn’t know that fact.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 13, 2022)

Stann said:


> Good news the supreme Court just rejected his current claim.


No. They chose not to accept it.


----------



## Stann (Oct 13, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> No. They chose not to accept it.


Correct, they don't put up with bullshit. They turned him down.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Oct 13, 2022)

High court rejects Trump plea to step into Mar-a-Lago case
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — The Supreme Court on Thursday rejected former President Donald Trump’s plea to step into the legal fight over the FBI search of his Florida estate .




					apnews.com


----------



## excalibur (Oct 13, 2022)

Dog Bites Man . . . and Supremes Rebuff Premature Trump Mar-a-Lago Appeal | National Review
					

The justices have not slammed the door on Trump. They have simply told him, ‘Now is not the time.’




					www.nationalreview.com


----------



## Stann (Oct 13, 2022)

excalibur said:


> Dog Bites Man . . . and Supremes Rebuff Premature Trump Mar-a-Lago Appeal | National Review
> 
> 
> The justices have not slammed the door on Trump. They have simply told him, ‘Now is not the time.’
> ...


National review, a leading conservative magazine and website. Not a very convincing argument.


----------



## bravoactual (Oct 14, 2022)

As I wrote earlier, who did NOT see this coming?  I also wrote that SCOTUS has ruled against the Traitor before.  There are no surprises here.

Cons wanted a Conservative SCOTUS and now they have to live with it.  No way  will SCOTUS ever insinuate itself into the ongoing shit storm that is the Traitor.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 14, 2022)

Stann said:


> Correct, they don't put up with bullshit. They turned him down.


Don’t substitute your thinking for theirs. But the result was to your liking.


----------



## Stann (Oct 14, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Don’t substitute your thinking for theirs. But the result was to your liking.


The one site you listed had a different opinion on the subject. All the other major news sources simply reported that they rejected his claim, they didn't give their opinions on it as your article did.


----------



## playtime (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## bravoactual (Oct 14, 2022)

Stann said:


> National review, a leading conservative magazine and website. Not a very convincing argument.



William F. Buckley would be rolling in his grave with the current crop of Q-Publicans.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 14, 2022)

Stann said:


> The one site you listed had a different opinion on the subject.


Wtf are in talking about?


Stann said:


> All the other major news sources simply reported that they rejected his claim, they didn't give their opinions on it as your article did.


Again. Are you high?


----------



## Stann (Oct 14, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Wtf are in talking about?
> 
> Again. Are you high?


I do not do drugs. You must be talking about yourself again.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 15, 2022)

Stann said:


> I do not do drugs. You must be talking about yourself again.


Only prescribed meds. And not psychoactive drugs like you’re  high on.


----------



## MagicMike (Oct 15, 2022)

excalibur said:


> Involving the FBI and DoJ in a dispute over documents is a first and has no basis in law as the PRA is the sole statutory construct dealing with such matters (the PRA anticipates a former POTUS possessing both unclassified _and_  classified documents).
> 
> In fact, as with previous Presidents, Trump was negotiating with the Archive.
> 
> But the fix is in, hell, we all see what Reichsleiter Merrick Garland is doing and Garland didn't even consult with the Office of Legal Counsel before doing this.


Looks like excaliber watches a lot of law & order


----------



## bravoactual (Oct 15, 2022)

Judge Denies John Eastman Attempt To Reclaim Phone Taken By F.B.I.









						Judge denies Eastman attempt to reclaim phone seized by FBI
					

FBI agents investigating efforts by Trump allies to overturn the 2020 election seized Eastman’s phone in June as he exited a restaurant in New Mexico, where he lives.




					www.politico.com
				




A federal judge on Friday denied an effort by John Eastman, the attorney who helped devise Donald Trump’s last-ditch effort to subvert the 2020 election, to reclaim his phone from the Justice Department.

New Mexico-based Senior U.S. District Court Judge Robert Brack ruled that Eastman had failed to show that the government’s seizure of his phone — by FBI agents who confronted him outside a restaurant in June — had caused “*irreparable harm*.” Brack noted that Eastman had obtained a replacement phone and that his desire to bar the government from combing the contents of his seized phone was not a sufficient reason to reclaim it from the Justice Department.

Oh Jphnny.....Oh Johnny....Oh Johnny Oh.  Fuck this piece Treasonous shit, whatever is on that phone is now property of the F.B.I., what stupid Insurrentionist shit you pulled can and will be used against in a court of law.


----------



## bravoactual (Oct 15, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Only prescribed meds. And not psychoactive drugs like you’re  high on.



Must be nice to be able to get away accusing a fellow forum member of being a drug addict.  When in doubt this is what Cons resort to.  Baseless accusations that prove nothing.  Your lack of logic and insults prove you have no argument left to make.

For the record ba, I worked for 5-years in Drug/Alcohol Addiction and it is never pretty.  Such diseases are life long and in many cases result in death.  What you wrote is morally reprehensible.  Addiction destroys the lives not only the addicts, but destroys whatever relationships with their family and friends.  I have seen Men, Women and Children die of addiction.  

You are a sad, sick, pathetic excuse for a human being.  You must the Con.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 15, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> Must be nice to be able to get away accusing a fellow forum member of being a drug addict.  When in doubt this is what Cons resort to.  Baseless accusations that prove nothing.  Your lack of logic and insults prove you have no argument left to make.


Stop huffing airplane glue brava.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 15, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Ok. Does that mean communism is a right wing thing?


So there are only 2 choices? 

Doosh.


----------



## Stann (Oct 15, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Only prescribed meds. And not psychoactive drugs like you’re  high on.


Obviously you know more about drugs than I do. If anybody's taking them it's you not me. I don't even drink alcoholic beverages.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 15, 2022)

Stann said:


> Obviously you know more about drugs than I do. If anybody's taking them it's you not me. I don't even drink alcoholic beverages.


You’re high. Now stfu about a passing remark and try to get your stupid lazy ass back on topic. Although, candidly, the topic seems a bit dormant now.


----------



## Stann (Oct 15, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> You’re high. Now stfu about a passing remark and try to get your stupid lazy ass back on topic. Although, candidly, the topic seems a bit dormant now.


The only thing I'm certain of is I'm not going to waste any more time on you I'm tired of your lies and misinformation. If drugs are your excuse I'm sorry that does not cut it on this site.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Oct 15, 2022)

iceberg said:


> So there are only 2 choices?
> 
> Doosh.


No. It seems that the far left is communist, socialist, authoritarian, and fascist. 

What is the word for the far right?


----------



## iceberg (Oct 15, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> No. It seems that the far left is communist, socialist, authoritarian, and fascist.
> 
> What is the word for the far right?


Pissed.


----------



## Stann (Oct 15, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> No. It seems that the far left is communist, socialist, authoritarian, and fascist.
> 
> What is the word for the far right?


trump is about as far-right as you can get. He assumed that his powers were unlimited, very fascist and authoritarian of him.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 15, 2022)

Stann said:


> trump is about as far-right as you can get. He assumed that his powers were unlimited, very fascist and authoritarian of him.


Yet Biden is abusing the fuck out of exec orders and attacking all who oppose him. 

Doosh.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Oct 15, 2022)

Stann said:


> trump is about as far-right as you can get. He assumed that his powers were unlimited, very fascist and authoritarian of him.


That would seem to fit the definitions...yet Trump supporters apply those terms to the left only.

It appears, shockingly, that the right has no derogatory words for people on the far right. Evidently they are just proud patriots that are simply "pissed". 

It's crazy the hubris of Trump supporters sometimes. I think many believe themselves politically perfect in all their beliefs.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 15, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> That would seem to fit the definitions...yet Trump supporters apply those terms to the left only.
> 
> It appears, shockingly, that the right has no derogatory words for people on the far right. Evidently they are just proud patriots that are simply "pissed".
> 
> It's crazy the hubris of Trump supporters sometimes. I think many believe themselves politically perfect in all their beliefs.


Assholes. Happy? We have fbi whistleblowers telling you the far right is made up bullshit to cover the lefts goals. 

You simy say they are lying. 

I can name BLM and antifa acts of violence 100x over what you can name the far right doing. Wanna play event for event and let them do the talking, or simply scream TRUMP as if that says what you wish it does?


----------



## Catsnmeters (Oct 15, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Assholes. Happy? We have fbi whistleblowers telling you the far right is made up bullshit to cover the lefts goals.
> 
> You simy say they are lying.
> 
> I can name BLM and antifa acts of violence 100x over what you can name the far right doing. Wanna play event for event and let them do the talking, or simply scream TRUMP as if that says what you wish it does?


Wow. Quite a rant. You must be great fun at Thanksgiving dinner. 

You are perfect. Enjoy.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 15, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Wow. Quite a rant. You must be great fun at Thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> You are perfect. Enjoy.


So you don't want to name actual events of violence and compare. 

Says all that needs to be said.


----------



## MagicMike (Oct 15, 2022)

The Duke said:


> Congressional committees, Bodey-Odey-Os
> 
> And guess what? The "1/6 Commission" goes away, too.
> 
> Surely you realized that, no?


January 3rd.
The new Congress begins it's term Jan. 3rd.
That is when the Junuary 6th Committee "goes away,"
But that is no surprise. It is expected.

The committee's work is finished anyway.
All their evidence has been referred to the Department of Justice.

The ball is in A.G. Garland's court now.
The new Congress has no authority over Garland.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Oct 15, 2022)

iceberg said:


> So you don't want to name actual events of violence and compare.
> 
> Says all that needs to be said.


Go ahead and prove it yourself. You expect me to prove your claims... especially ones that are irrelevant? 

Who has more acts of violence has nothing to do with my question of what is a label for the far right?


----------



## iceberg (Oct 15, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Go ahead and prove it yourself. You expect me to prove your claims... especially ones that are irrelevant?
> 
> Who has more acts of violence has nothing to do with my question of what is a label for the far right?


Bullshit. It's a direct relevance to honestly see the real threat. 

Assholes. I gave you one. Everyone in their right mind are pissed at both extremes at this point. 

But the actual acts of bullshit from the left far outweigh anything the far right is doing despite what games you wanna play to suggest otherwise.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Oct 15, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Bullshit. It's a direct relevance to honestly see the real threat.
> 
> Assholes. I gave you one. Everyone in their right mind are pissed at both extremes at this point.
> 
> But the actual acts of bullshit from the left far outweigh anything the far right is doing despite what games you wanna play to suggest otherwise.


So you do think the far right is perfect.

A curious thing. Almost like the mind of a child in how they perceive themselves.

Please. Show me more examples.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 15, 2022)

Stann said:


> The only thing I'm certain of is I'm not going to waste any more time on you I'm tired of your lies and misinformation. If drugs are your excuse I'm sorry that does not cut it on this site.


You’re full of shit, as usual. I’m not the one doing drugs. And I’m not the one lying. That would be you. Your alleged  “information” is mostly bogus. 

Here’s a helpful idea just for you, Stain. Put yourself on ignore.


----------



## Stann (Oct 15, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Yet Biden is abusing the fuck out of exec orders and attacking all who oppose him.
> 
> Doosh.


Abusing executive privilege would be advancing the agenda of The Fringe minority that's what trump did. trump intimidated everyone who raised an opinion other than his own.  Biden is using executive orders to correct things gone awry under trump. Biden has always extended his hand across the aisle and asked people to work with him. The only thing he quickly shuts down is ignorance and mistruths. The biggest infrastructure bill in US history was passed because Republicans crossed the aisle in defiance of trump and signed the bill into law.


----------



## Stann (Oct 15, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> You’re full of shit, as usual. I’m not the one doing drugs. And I’m not the one lying. That would be you. Your alleged  “information” is mostly bogus.
> 
> Here’s a helpful idea just for you, Stain. Put yourself on ignore.


You brought it up you own it. You are the one who should leave this site you had nothing to the conversation but more lies.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 15, 2022)

Stann said:


> You brought it up you own it. You are the one who should leave this site you had nothing to the conversation but more lies.


Stain, since you offer nothing but lies, you should leave immediately. 

And what was it you claim I “brought up?” Try to be specific. Quote. And link. Or, since you’re just basically a dishonest piece of crap, you can feel free to just run away.


----------



## Stann (Oct 15, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Stain, since you offer nothing but lies, you should leave immediately.
> 
> And what was it you claim I “brought up?” Try to be specific. Quote. And link. Or, since you’re just basically a dishonest piece of crap, you can feel free to just run away.


LOL, you really have not done yourself this way calling me a liar instead of looking at the mirror.


----------



## Stann (Oct 15, 2022)

Stann said:


> LOL, you really have not done yourself this way calling me a liar instead of looking at the mirror.


You did trump proud, you're using his tactics.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 15, 2022)

Stann said:


> LOL, you really have not done yourself this way calling me a liar instead of looking at the mirror.


Try English. And you didn’t provide the quote or link, you asshole.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 15, 2022)

Stann said:


> You did trump proud, you're using his tactics.


Meaningless shit and an evasion. Answer the question, you asshole.


----------



## Stann (Oct 15, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Try English. And you didn’t provide the quote or link, you asshole.


You actually have a link that says you're an asshole. How appropriate.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 15, 2022)

Stann said:


> You actually have a link that says you're an asshole. How appropriate.


You have less than zero credibility, Stain, because you’re a known liar and too fearful to rise to a challenge. You pussy. 

But since you’re too dishonest and cowardly to support the bullshit you spew, you could at least try to stay on topic.  

Trump asked for a special master. The court did intervene. And he got a special master. 😎


----------



## Stann (Oct 15, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> You have less than zero credibility, Stain, because you’re a known liar and too fearful to rise to a challenge. You pussy.
> 
> But since you’re too dishonest and cowardly to support the bullshit you spew, you could at least try to stay on topic.
> 
> Trump asked for a special master. The court did intervene. And he got a special master. 😎


And his special master essentially told him where he could put it.


----------



## BackAgain (Oct 15, 2022)

Stann said:


> And his special master essentially told him where he could put it.


False. Special masters make recommendations to the judges who appoint them.


----------



## Stann (Oct 15, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> False. Special masters make recommendations to the judges who appoint them.


Yes they do. And this one ( a trump appointed judge ) basically told trump to put up or shut up. I'm sure her recommendations will go along those lines.


----------



## Stann (Oct 15, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Pissed.


Fools would be a better word.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 15, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> So you do think the far right is perfect.
> 
> A curious thing. Almost like the mind of a child in how they perceive themselves.
> 
> Please. Show me more examples.



Didn't I call them assholes? You pull usual bitch troll shit and assign narratives to argue with 

Fuck off


----------



## Stann (Oct 15, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Didn't I call them assholes? You pull usual bitch troll shit and assign narratives to argue with
> 
> Fuck off


That seems to be your go-to answer when you don't have an answer. Sad to be you.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 15, 2022)

Stann said:


> That seems to be your go-to answer when you don't have an answer. Sad to be you.


Fuck off.


----------



## Stann (Oct 15, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Fuck off.


Laughing at you ! You proved over and over that you're an idiot. Goodbye and good luck you're going to need all of it you can get.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 15, 2022)

Stann said:


> Laughing at you ! You proved over and over that you're an idiot. Goodbye and good luck you're going to need all of it you can get.


So, to be clear, you are fucking off now?


----------



## Stann (Oct 15, 2022)

iceberg said:


> So, to be clear, you are fucking off now?


I am going to work unlike you I work for a living.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 15, 2022)

Stann said:


> I am going to work unlike you I work for a living.


Fuck off along now, then.


----------



## Stann (Oct 15, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Fuck off along now, then.


We're allowed to use our phones for personal use during our breaks and lunch hour. My first break in the 12-hour shift is around 8:00 8:30. I'll check back to see if you're still making idiotic responses. But I guarantee you I'm not going to wait much More Time on you. You're not worth it. You don't bring anything positive to the conversation.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 15, 2022)

Stann said:


> We're allowed to use our phones for personal use during our breaks and lunch hour. My first break in the 12-hour shift is around 8:00 8:30. I'll check back to see if you're still making idiotic responses. But I guarantee you I'm not going to wait much More Time on you. You're not worth it. You don't bring anything positive to the conversation.


Well I'm responding to an idiot, so expect idiotic responses during your fuck off times.


----------



## beautress (Oct 15, 2022)

skews13 said:


> On Monday, the public learned that Donald Trump packed up the classified documents himself, tried to get an attorney to lie about returning everything, and that some of the items the National Archives was most interested in—including the letter from President Barack Obama and Trump’s correspondence with Kim Jung Un—are still missing. Naturally, this is the perfect time for Trump to take the whole thing to the Supreme Court and ask that they stop the Department of Justice from investigating possible criminal charges.
> 
> The application itself is full of the same kind of overbearing, half-baked language that has featured in every document that has come from Trump’s legal team in this ever-growing scandal, including claims that the 11th Circuit stay, rather than Judge Aileen Cannon’s extraordinary ruling, is a threat to legal precedent, and that the search itself “erodes public confidence in our system.”
> 
> ...


The lynchpin of claiming President Trump tried to get his lawyer to lie is that he has NEVER lied about anything of a legal nature because he hires impeccable persons to be his lawyer. The same goes for his CPAs. He knows who knows the laws about business and about what is and is not a crime. And to his credit, unlike Pres. Biden who ignores good advice, President Trump takes the advice he is given and expects it to be the truth. Keep it up, nobody listens to serial yammering that claims things that are more than likely wrong because it doesn't fit the leftist goal of taking our Constitution and destroying the country it founded by men who suffered under uncaring monarchs. Communists just kill people who disagree with them, and that's Hillary Rotten's goal because she worships the Alinsky method of getting your way and destroying the country to fit her black widow's web of spider lies that patriots and free people cannot abide. I'm a little sick of you calling "liar" against President Trump and am therefore putting you on my throws mud list.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Oct 15, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Didn't I call them assholes? You pull usual bitch troll shit and assign narratives to argue with
> 
> Fuck off


You seem a bit triggered. Sorry about that. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Catsnmeters (Oct 15, 2022)

beautress said:


> The lynchpin of claiming President Trump tried to get his lawyer to lie is that he has NEVER lied about anything of a legal nature because he hires impeccable persons to be his lawyer. The same goes for his CPAs. He knows who knows the laws about business and about what is and is not a crime. And to his credit, unlike Pres. Biden who ignores good advice, President Trump takes the advice he is given and expects it to be the truth. Keep it up, nobody listens to serial yammering that claims things that are more than likely wrong because it doesn't fit the leftist goal of taking our Constitution and destroying the country it founded by men who suffered under uncaring monarchs. Communists just kill people who disagree with them, and that's Hillary Rotten's goal because she worships the Alinsky method of getting your way and destroying the country to fit her black widow's web of spider lies that patriots and free people cannot abide. I'm a little sick of you calling "liar" against President Trump and am therefore putting you on my throws mud list.


It's weird how you used all those words...but didn't really say anything.

Well done.


----------



## beautress (Oct 15, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> It's weird how you used all those words...but didn't really say anything.
> 
> Well done.


It's not my fault if you have to look up words most debaters are well-acquainted with, because I did my homework in high school and college and learned the ins and outs of the English language. I recommend you purchase the best Webster's dictionary that you can afford, take a speed reading course which will acquaint you with learning the language so well you can quickly get the drift of the words being said.

Best wishes on developing a better vocabulary. I am certain that for a little work, you can one day understand precise usage and open up to a whole new world of understanding to your credit.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Oct 15, 2022)

beautress said:


> It's not my fault if you have to look up words most debaters are well-acquainted with, because I did my homework in high school and college and learned the ins and outs of the English language. I recommend you purchase the best Webster's dictionary that you can afford, take a speed reading course which will acquaint you with learning the language so well you can quickly get the drift of the words being said.
> 
> Best wishes on developing a better vocabulary. I am certain that for a little work, you can one day understand precise usage and open up to a whole new world of understanding to your credit.


2 for 2. You're good.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 15, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> You seem a bit triggered. Sorry about that.
> 
> Have a great day!


Fuck off Trollboi.


----------



## Stann (Oct 15, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Well I'm responding to an idiot, so expect idiotic responses during your fuck off times.


Ditto. Goodbye.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 16, 2022)

Stann said:


> You did trump proud, you're using his tactics.


Talking to yourself. 

Funny.


----------



## Stann (Oct 16, 2022)

beautress said:


> The lynchpin of claiming President Trump tried to get his lawyer to lie is that he has NEVER lied about anything of a legal nature because he hires impeccable persons to be his lawyer. The same goes for his CPAs. He knows who knows the laws about business and about what is and is not a crime. And to his credit, unlike Pres. Biden who ignores good advice, President Trump takes the advice he is given and expects it to be the truth. Keep it up, nobody listens to serial yammering that claims things that are more than likely wrong because it doesn't fit the leftist goal of taking our Constitution and destroying the country it founded by men who suffered under uncaring monarchs. Communists just kill people who disagree with them, and that's Hillary Rotten's goal because she worships the Alinsky method of getting your way and destroying the country to fit her black widow's web of spider lies that patriots and free people cannot abide. I'm a little sick of you calling "liar" against President Trump and am therefore putting you on my throws mud list.


You're completely twisted the truth there Biden hours listens to his advisors Trump is the one who said he knows better than they do and didn't listen to them half the time. That's why he brockered such a bad deal with the Taliban and left the Afghan government out of the meeting entirely.etc. etc. I know I heard him say that and at least a dozen situations.


----------



## Stann (Oct 16, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Talking to yourself.
> 
> Funny.


See that's the problem if you don't read through the post you don't understand what's going on that was an add-on to my previous post fortunately it wasn't directed at you it was directed at another idiot.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 16, 2022)

Stann said:


> See that's the problem if you don't read through the post you don't understand what's going on that was an add-on to my previous post fortunately it wasn't directed at you it was directed at another idiot.


Oh it was directed at an idiot, to be sure.


----------



## Stann (Oct 16, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Oh it was directed at an idiot, to be sure.


Nice try, but it just makes you look more foolish. Try to have a nice day. I plan on it. Goodbye.


----------



## Foolardi (Oct 16, 2022)

skews13 said:


> On Monday, the public learned that Donald Trump packed up the classified documents himself, tried to get an attorney to lie about returning everything, and that some of the items the National Archives was most interested in—including the letter from President Barack Obama and Trump’s correspondence with Kim Jung Un—are still missing. Naturally, this is the perfect time for Trump to take the whole thing to the Supreme Court and ask that they stop the Department of Justice from investigating possible criminal charges.
> 
> The application itself is full of the same kind of overbearing, half-baked language that has featured in every document that has come from Trump’s legal team in this ever-growing scandal, including claims that the 11th Circuit stay, rather than Judge Aileen Cannon’s extraordinary ruling, is a threat to legal precedent, and that the search itself “erodes public confidence in our system.”
> 
> ...


We've already been thru the mill on this crazed hullabaloo Pally.
   Not only was Trump hounded and lied about ever since late summer of
   2016 but also extending to his Immediate Family.
   It's becomes more provable by the week.The MSM has proven as reliable
    Traitors to a fair and open First Amendment.Now we have the FBI as
    willing accomplice.There is no debating that.
     In fact as far as the left keeping up this dishonest Unamerican charade
    it will indubitably be to their peril in a few weeks.
    So keep talkin' trash about former President Trump.
    It only lands on the ears of those who feed like gloating pigs
       at their trough.The trough that Obama helped supply.
     He and his near 10,ooo grassroots organizers across the
   fruited plain.Not ABOVE the " fruited plain " but in the deep dark
    Underground " fruited plain " where creepiness Lies,slanders and
      causes mayhem.


----------



## Stann (Oct 16, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> We've already been thru the mill on this crazed hullabaloo Pally.
> Not only was Trump hounded and lied about ever since late summer of
> 2016 but also extending to his Immediate Family.
> It's becomes more provable by the week.The MSM has proven as reliable
> ...


You guys have quite an imagination. Too bad you didn't put it into good use.


----------



## Foolardi (Oct 16, 2022)

Stann said:


> You guys have quite an imagination. Too bad you didn't put it into good use.


 And guess what ... those " You Guys " are really gonna sparkle
   in a few weeks.The Drat Democrats are in for a surprise of their
   Lifetime.Record turnout because We the People had enough.   
   I meanie when you have Neocons like former Drug Czar Bill
  Bennett insisting that Americans are " Fed-up ".Where Biden found a new
  way to Buy Votes.By using Potheads.The Latest New Low as demonstrated
  by Old Slow Joe.The Democrats have Literally Nothing to run on.
   Abortions were banned.States get to decide.Maybe Old Joe can rally
  around his latest dream that he once saved a Town by sticking his finger
  in the Town's dike.Never explaining what kind of dyke.A Loose dike or
  bawdy dyke.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 16, 2022)

Stann said:


> Nice try, but it just makes you look more foolish. Try to have a nice day. I plan on it. Goodbye.


I'm sure that's what it does. 

Just positive.


----------



## Stann (Oct 16, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> And guess what ... those " You Guys " are really gonna sparkle
> in a few weeks.The Drat Democrats are in for a surprise of their
> Lifetime.Record turnout because We the People had enough.
> I meanie when you have Neocons like former Drug Czar Bill
> ...


Now you sound a bit more jovial, but at the same time more threatening and still crazy as ever. Good luck with that.


----------



## Foolardi (Oct 16, 2022)

Stann said:


> Now you sound a bit more jovial, but at the same time more threatening and still crazy as ever. Good luck with that.


You don't talk politically or even rationally.But with a sort of 
   tribalism.Like what them guys at Guantanamo prison probably relate to
  each other.I'm guessing you'd make for a really terrible dinner guest.
   Like probably one who brings their own fork and spoon.


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## The Duke (Oct 16, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> January 3rd.
> The new Congress begins it's term Jan. 3rd.
> That is when the Junuary 6th Committee "goes away,"
> But that is no surprise. It is expected.
> ...


What "work" have they done, Bozo? Hmm?


----------



## Stann (Oct 16, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> You don't talk politically or even rationally.But with a sort of
> tribalism.Like what them guys at Guantanamo prison probably relate to
> each other.I'm guessing you'd make for a really terrible dinner guest.
> Like probably one who brings their own fork and spoon.


What they call politics these days is absolutely disgusting. They don't talk about their party goals or aspirations. They condemn one another, and this is a hopelessly downward spiral that will destroy our democracy in the end because the one thing democracy needs to survive is freedom and cooperation.


----------



## bravoactual (Oct 16, 2022)

Stann said:


> The only thing I'm certain of is I'm not going to waste any more time on you I'm tired of your lies and misinformation. If drugs are your excuse I'm sorry that does not cut it on this site.



The only way to deal with a person to uses/abuses drugs is to let them sink or swim.   If they sink, they sink.  If they want to swim, help them  The addict/alcoholic is like a two-year old throwing hissy fits.  They want and they want now.   

B.A. has time and again lied.  Been caught lying (The Traitor said the election was rigged, I posted proof he had).  B.A. ai't worth the beans to make a fart.


----------



## bravoactual (Oct 16, 2022)

iceberg said:


> So there are only 2 choices?
> 
> Doosh.



Douch


----------



## The Duke (Oct 16, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> Douch


It's "Douche", dammit!


----------



## Foolardi (Oct 17, 2022)

Stann said:


> What they call politics these days is absolutely disgusting. They don't talk about their party goals or aspirations. They condemn one another, and this is a hopelessly downward spiral that will destroy our democracy in the end because the one thing democracy needs to survive is freedom and cooperation.


You are obviously quite confused.Trump does like to
  joke around about his opposition but he also gets to the
  business of relating his policies.Take for example the border
  wall.He only talked about it nearly non-stop.But in turn it
 was used by the drat democrats as a way of making political
  hay.Now WE the People { a far majority of americans } have 
  finally awoken to the desperate need to do just that.
   Stop Illegals from crossing into our Country.
    Trump also talked up the desire to Not engage in Warring.
     Get in and get out.Take care of Isis ... lickety split.
         However ... 
" Democracy becomes a government of bullies,
       tempered by editors. "
       -- Ralph Waldo Emerson { American poet,philosopher }


----------



## surada (Nov 22, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Sure you give a fuck. You’re an ignorant twat, but you’re predictable. As soon as you grasp that there are no viable charges against Trump if the documents weren’t classified while in his possession (at Mar A Lago on the date of the raid), you’ll give a huge fuck, you insignificant fuck.
> 
> Oh, and shit for brains?  Try to pay attention. I used to go to a library to borrow books. They were in my personal possession but they never belonged to me. And I committed no crime in possessing them just the same.
> 
> Why, you shithead, you can’t even explain *why* the government had been engaged in negotiations with Trump over the documents.  It will be a riotous moment at a Trump “trial” when the defense gets to ask National Archive officials about “why” they were “negotiating” over any items which they maintain is automatically “the governments.”  😂🤣😂🤣😂



Most of them were classified.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 22, 2022)

surada said:


> Most of them were classified.


None were.


----------



## Stann (Nov 22, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> None were.


LOL, in your dreams !


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 22, 2022)

Stann said:


> LOL, in your dreams !


No. In reality. They had been declassified. End of story.


----------



## Stann (Nov 22, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> No. In reality. They had been declassified. End of story.


Only in trump's crazy mind !


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 22, 2022)

Stann said:


> Only in trump's crazy mind !


Nope. He was quoted. Your disbelief doesn’t control. Sorry Stain.


----------



## surada (Nov 22, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> None were.



What's wrong with you?


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 22, 2022)

surada said:


> What's wrong with you?


Nothing. Unlike you, I read and understand. Both parts help.  Try it.


----------



## beautress (Nov 22, 2022)

surada said:


> Most of them were classified.


President Trump said they were declassified. The President is the only person who can declassify papers on his watch, and he doesn't lie. We learned that through millions of dollars of hearings that the Democrat Party House demanded over and over and over, it was shown the President Trump was truthful, no two ways about it. I trust Trump who tells the truth. I do not trust people who commit perjury time and time again, and next time the Democrats follow their craft, they will be called on their little hurtful lies. they created this powder keg, not President Trump. Your lying leaders have taught intolerance of lies to their adversaries, whoever they may be. The Democrat House of Cards is falling away in all known directions.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Nov 22, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> None were.


I'd rather get a second opinion.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 22, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> I'd rather get a second opinion.


Ok. You’re ugly, too.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Nov 22, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Ok. You’re ugly, too.


Not from you.


----------



## Stann (Nov 22, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Nope. He was quoted. Your disbelief doesn’t control. Sorry Stain.


CNN - Breaking News, Latest News and Videos>politics>Trump plans he declassified Mar-A-Lago documents< but his lawyers refuse to make that assertion. September 18th 2022. His own lawyers don't even believe him. They're protecting their asses. I remember trump saying could declassify documents using his mind. If that isn't crazy, nothing is. The man is Looney tunes.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 22, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Not from you.


You were not specific. And you remain ugly anyway.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Nov 22, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> You were not specific. And you remain ugly anyway.


And when I need to hear from some asshole, I just break wind.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 22, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> And when I need to hear from some asshole, I just break wind.


Fumblin Dickweed just admitted ^ that he talks to himself.


----------



## beautress (Nov 22, 2022)

This thread is a waste of time, because Trump declassified those papers before he left the WH.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 22, 2022)

surada said:


> Most of them were classified.


/——-/ 
*The majority ruling in the 1988 Supreme Court case Department of Navy vs. Egan*
*"The President, after all, is the ‘Commander in Chief of the Army and Navy of the United States’" according to Article II of the Constitution, the USSC’s majority wrote. "His authority to classify and control access to information bearing on national security ... flows primarily from this constitutional investment of power in the President, and exists quite apart from any explicit congressional grant."  1988 USSC Ruling.*


----------



## beautress (Nov 22, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/
> *The majority ruling in the 1988 Supreme Court case Department of Navy vs. Egan*
> *"The President, after all, is the ‘Commander in Chief of the Army and Navy of the United States’" according to Article II of the Constitution, the USSC’s majority wrote. "His authority to classify and control access to information bearing on national security ... flows primarily from this constitutional investment of power in the President, and exists quite apart from any explicit congressional grant."  1988 USSC Ruling.*


Outta the park, Cellblock2429.


----------



## Stann (Nov 22, 2022)

beautress said:


> This thread is a waste of time, because Trump declassified those papers before he left the WH.


Only in his crazy mind.


----------



## Stann (Nov 22, 2022)

beautress said:


> Outta the park, Cellblock2429.


www.brennancenter.org. government classification and the Mar-a-Lago documents. " The decision to declassify early ( before 10 years ) is made by consultation with the agencies that have interest in the information, no exceptions to that rule. "


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 22, 2022)

Stann said:


> Only in his crazy mind.


Baseless ^ opinion.


----------



## Stann (Nov 22, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Baseless ^ opinion.


That's correct Trump's opinion is baseless. The decision to de-classify documents early ( before 10 years ) is made by consultation with the agencies that have an interest in the information, there are no exceptions to this regulation.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 22, 2022)

Stann said:


> That's correct Trump's opinion is baseless. The decision to de-classify documents early ( before 10 years ) is made by consultation with the agencies that have an interest in the information, there are no exceptions to this regulation.


Wrong. Your opinion is the baseless one. As usual, Stain. 

And you are also factually wrong.  The President has unilateral authority to declassify a classified document. Period. 

You can whine as you are prone to do. But that doesn’t alter one single fact. It is what it is.


----------



## Stann (Nov 22, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Wrong. Your opinion is the baseless one. As usual, Stain.
> 
> And you are also factually wrong.  The President has unilateral authority to declassify a classified document. Period.
> 
> You can whine as you are prone to do. But that doesn’t alter one single fact. It is what it is.


I think you better look at the regulations. Yes, the president can declassify something but there's a process and if he didn't go through the process it wasn't done, it's as simple as that. Otherwise the government would be in chaos. Nobody would know what's classified and what isn't. Please use some common sense.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 22, 2022)

Stann said:


> I thank you better look at the regulations. Yes the president can be classified something but there's a process and if you didn't go through the process it wasn't done it's as simple as that. Otherwise the government would be in chaos. Nobody would know what's classified and what isn't.


I know you’re wrong and ignorant. 

And you might want to edit your posts a bit for coherence before submitting them. 

The ”process” you’re worrying about is for the people under the President. If he delegates to any subordinate the responsibility for declassification, then damn straight there is a process. But the President IS the Executive Branch. If and when he says that some previously classified document is now declassified, it is. That’s that. 

Go commit the holding in Navy v. Egan to memory: 
Department of the Navy v. Egan, 484 U.S. 518 (1988).​It said, in relevant part, 



> the grant of security clearance to a particular employee, a sensitive and inherently discretionary judgment call, is committed by law to the appropriate agency of the Executive Branch.
> 
> *The President, after all, is the "Commander in Chief of the Army and Navy of the United States." U.S.Const., Art. II, § 2. His authority to classify and control access to information bearing on national security *and to determine whether an individual is sufficiently trustworthy to occupy a position in the Executive Branch that will give that person access to such information *flows primarily from this constitutional investment of power in the President, and exists quite apart from any explicit congressional grant.  *_See Cafeteria Workers v. McElroy,_ 367 U. S. 886,  367 U. S. 890 (1961). This Court has recognized the Government's "compelling interest" in withholding national security information from unauthorized persons in the course of executive business.  _Snepp v. United States,_ 444 U. S. 507,  444 U. S. 509, n. 3 (1980).  _See also United States v. Robel,_ 389 U. S. 258,  389 U. S. 267 (1967); _United States v. Reynolds,_345 U. S. 1,  345 U. S. 10 (1953); _Totten v. United States,_ 92 U. S. 105,  92 U. S. 106 (1876). *The authority to protect such information falls on the President as head of the Executive Branch and as Commander in Chief.*


_Id_.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 22, 2022)

Stann said:


> www.brennancenter.org. government classification and the Mar-a-Lago documents. " The decision to declassify early ( before 10 years ) is made by consultation with the agencies that have interest in the information, no exceptions to that rule. "


The Brennan Center’s opinions don’t trump SCOTUS decisions.


----------



## San Souci (Nov 22, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Screwed still hasn’t figured out the word “allegedly.”  Notice how our libtards take any and all accusations against Trump as having somehow already been proved?


Yes. The lying poopbutt punks have been doing it for 6 years.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 22, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> No. In reality. They had been declassified. End of story.


Nope.  Trump has NEVER made the claim he declassified them in court, with his favorite shopped  judge,  handling the search warrant suit, or to any of the courts and judges that have touched the search warrant case?

This whole thing would have been over before it started if he had made this claim that everything was declassified by him and supported it, in a court of law.I

The only conclusion that anyone with an ounce of brain matter can come to, is Trump will not make that claim ,n court because he is LYING about it, and lying in a court of law, means jail time!


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 22, 2022)

Care4all said:


> Nope.  Trump has NEVER made the claim he declassified them in court,



I never said he made the claim in court. And that’s irrelevant. Nice try. But just another one of your mighty swings and, of course, another huge miss. 😎


----------



## Stann (Nov 22, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> I know you’re wrong and ignorant.
> 
> And you might want to edit your posts a bit for coherence before submitting them.
> 
> ...


There are no exceptions to that regulation are you some kind of idiot or what.


BackAgain said:


> The Brennan Center’s opinions don’t trump SCOTUS decisions.


The Brennan document was just reiterating the regulations on declassification. National Archives |>appendix basic laws and authorities. Also , another valid source: 
www.verifythis.com how US presidents declassified documents. Aug 18th.,2022. Your argument isn't with me it's with the government and their regulations good luck with that.


----------



## Stann (Nov 22, 2022)

Care4all said:


> Nope.  Trump has NEVER made the claim he declassified them in court, with his favorite shopped  judge,  handling the search warrant suit, or to any of the courts and judges that have touched the search warrant case?
> 
> This whole thing would have been over before it started if he had made this claim that everything was declassified by him and supported it, in a court of law.I
> 
> The only conclusion that anyone with an ounce of brain matter can come to, is Trump will not make that claim ,n court because he is LYING about it, and lying in a court of law, means jail time!


No surprise there, trump is the biggest liar in the world.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 22, 2022)

Stann said:


> There are no exceptions to that regulation are you some kind of idiot or what.
> 
> The Brennan document was just reiterating the regulations on declassification. National Archives |>appendix basic laws and authorities. Also , another valid source:
> www.verifythis.com how US presidents declassified documents. Aug 18th.,2022. Your argument isn't with me it's with the government and their regulations good luck with that.


Wrong. The exception is obvious. The President IS the Executive Branch. He can declassify any previously classified document he chooses to. He isn’t bound by executive rules and regs. It would be pointless. He is free to simply grant himself an exception; the rules and regs are his.

And if Congress seeks to step over that line of separation of powers by purported “law,” he is equally free to reject that, too.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 22, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> I never said he made the claim in court. And that’s irrelevant. Nice try. But just another one of your mighty swings and, of course, another huge miss. 😎


Then what are you claiming?


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 22, 2022)

Care4all said:


> Then what are you claiming?


I said he declassified the previously classified documents.


----------



## Stann (Nov 22, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Wrong. The exception is obvious. The President IS the Executive Branch. He can declassify any previously classified document he chooses to. He isn’t bound by executive rules and regs. It would be pointless. He is free to simply grant himself an exception; the rules and regs are his.
> 
> And if Congress seeks to step over that line of separation of powers by purported “law,” he is equally free to reject that, too.


You are being a total idiot. Yes he can be classified things as long as he consults with the agency that created the documents. You can't just declassify things because you want to,  you have to have a good reason and other people need to know about it. I'm done trying to talk to you you must have a one-track mind. Actions have consequences. Live with it.


----------



## Stann (Nov 22, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> I said he declassified the previously classified documents.


And like most of the things trump says there's no proof of that.


----------



## Stann (Nov 22, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Wrong. The exception is obvious. The President IS the Executive Branch. He can declassify any previously classified document he chooses to. He isn’t bound by executive rules and regs. It would be pointless. He is free to simply grant himself an exception; the rules and regs are his.
> 
> And if Congress seeks to step over that line of separation of powers by purported “law,” he is equally free to reject that, too.


In case you didn't know it it's congress's duty to keep a rogue president in check. It's also the duty of the supreme Court to do the same, they've been rejecting his wild ideas for a long time now. Hopefully sanity and rule of law will return to our nation.


----------



## Delldude (Nov 22, 2022)

surada said:


> Most of them were classified.


And you know this, how?


----------



## Stann (Nov 22, 2022)

beautress said:


> President Trump said they were declassified. The President is the only person who can declassify papers on his watch, and he doesn't lie. We learned that through millions of dollars of hearings that the Democrat Party House demanded over and over and over, it was shown the President Trump was truthful, no two ways about it. I trust Trump who tells the truth. I do not trust people who commit perjury time and time again, and next time the Democrats follow their craft, they will be called on their little hurtful lies. they created this powder keg, not President Trump. Your lying leaders have taught intolerance of lies to their adversaries, whoever they may be. The Democrat House of Cards is falling away in all known directions.


----------



## Stann (Nov 22, 2022)

You don't know what you're talking about. The president, the vice president, anyone who creates a secret or top secret document can also declassify it. All of the department heads in the government, and especially the Pentagon officials. As long as they follow the regulations.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 23, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> I said he declassified the previously classified documents.


And how do you know this is true?


----------



## Care4all (Nov 23, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> No. In reality. They had been declassified. End of story.


If these documents you claim had been declassified, then why did the appeals court judges in yesterdays hearing, refer to them as CLASSIFIED documents in Trump's possession at Mara Lago?


----------



## Stann (Nov 23, 2022)

Care4all said:


> If these documents you claim had been declassified, then why did the appeals court judges in yesterdays hearing, refer to them as CLASSIFIED documents in Trump's possession at Mara Lago?


Backagain is definitely a trump cultist member.  In his mind he believes he's correct because trump can do no wrong.


----------



## beautress (Nov 23, 2022)

Stann said:


> Only in his crazy mind.


RHIP, doll.


----------



## Stann (Nov 23, 2022)

beautress said:


> RHIP, doll.


Anyone who believes they can  declassify government documents Simply by thinking about it is a lunatic. " I could declassify documents by thinking about it. " If you think that's totally normal, you are as crazy as he is.


----------



## beautress (Nov 23, 2022)

President Trump said he declassified the materials he had. That ends it.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 23, 2022)

Stann said:


> You are being a total idiot. Yes he can be classified things as long as he consults with the agency that created the documents. You can't just declassify things because you want to,  you have to have a good reason and other people need to know about it. I'm done trying to talk to you you must have a one-track mind. Actions have consequences. Live with it.


You are probing that you’re an idiot and ignorant. There is exactly no law rule or regulation requiring him to consult with anybody.  Stop making shit up, Stain.









						Yes, the president can declassify documents, but there isn’t a set protocol they have to follow
					

Former President Trump claimed documents found at Mar-a-Lago were “all declassified.” We explain why sitting presidents can declassify documents and how it works.




					www.verifythis.com


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 23, 2022)

Stann said:


> And like most of the things trump says there's no proof of that.


Yes. There is. Like everything you say, you once again just made shit up as if you weren’t simply ignorant.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Nov 23, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> I said he declassified the previously classified documents.











						Docket for Trump v. United States, 9:22-cv-81294 - CourtListener.com
					

Docket for Trump v. United States, 9:22-cv-81294 — Brought to you by the RECAP   Initiative and Free Law Project, a non-profit dedicated to creating high   quality open legal information.




					www.courtlistener.com
				




Here are the links to the court documents.

Could you point to the one where he has made the claim before the courts that he did declassify them.

Assistance appreciated.

WW


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 23, 2022)

Stann said:


> In case you didn't know it it's congress's duty to keep a rogue president in check. It's also the duty of the supreme Court to do the same, they've been rejecting his wild ideas for a long time now. Hopefully sanity and rule of law will return to our nation.


No. It’s not their duty. However, you’re close. It is a part of checks and balances. But your formulation begs the question of course. 

And your underlying Assumption is wrong. Trump wasn’t a rogue President. 

Sanity was there all along. Your alleged concern with the rule of law would be best served if you’d stop trying to just make laws up on the fly,


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 23, 2022)

WorldWatcher said:


> Docket for Trump v. United States, 9:22-cv-81294 - CourtListener.com
> 
> 
> Docket for Trump v. United States, 9:22-cv-81294 — Brought to you by the RECAP   Initiative and Free Law Project, a non-profit dedicated to creating high   quality open legal information.
> ...


Again. I have not said that he made the claim in any court of law — yet.  All I said was that he had made the claim.  “Making the claim” is different than “making the claim _in court_.”


----------



## Stann (Nov 23, 2022)

beautress said:


> President Trump said he declassified the materials he had. That ends it.


And you believe the biggest liar in history. His words have no validity.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 23, 2022)

Stann said:


> And you believe the biggest liar in history. His words have no validity.


To you. Your disbelief doesn’t control.  And the fact that you’re a dolt doesn’t help.


----------



## Stann (Nov 23, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Again. I have not said that he made the claim in any court of law — yet.  All I said was that he had made the claim.  “Making the claim” is different than “making the claim _in court_.”


And a person that would do such a thing, are they in the least bit trustworthy. I believe not.


----------



## Stann (Nov 23, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> To you. Your disbelief doesn’t control.  And the fact that you’re a dolt doesn’t help.


Keep calling me names, if that's your only defense it's pathetic.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 23, 2022)

Stann said:


> And a person that would do such a thing, are they in the least bit trustworthy. I believe not.


I agree that you don’t think.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 23, 2022)

Stann said:


> Keep calling me names, if that's your only defense it's pathetic.


I’m not offering a defense stupid. I’m calling out your numerous logical errors and your lies. *You* are pathetic, Stain. But what can you do? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Stann (Nov 23, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> No. It’s not their duty. However, you’re close. It is a part of checks and balances. But your formulation begs the question of course.
> 
> And your underlying Assumption is wrong. Trump wasn’t a rogue President.
> 
> Sanity was there all along. Your alleged concern with the rule of law would be best served if you’d stop trying to just make laws up on the fly,


If any other president acted like trump has they would be in prison already. According to the checks and balances of our government it is their duty.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Nov 23, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Again. I have not said that he made the claim in any court of law — yet.  All I said was that he had made the claim.  “Making the claim” is different than “making the claim _in court_.”



This is true.

However until he makes the claim in court the courts will continue to treat them as classified.

Once he does make the claim (if he ever does) then it opens the door for the DOJ attorneys to investigate and challenge the claims.  One-document-at-a-time:

What was the date you declassified this document?
Was there anyone else present when you declassified this document?
Did you document the declassification of the document?
Did you tell anyone that you declassified the document, if so who?
What was the reason for declassification?
Why has this document been treated as classified after left office by you and your staff?
Repeat with each individual document of the 107.

Then interview and call to testify those in the FPOTUS's circle to determine if he declassified the documents and if he referred to them or treated them as classified after leaving office.

I think - correct me if I'm wrong - but isn't that process call impeaching the witness?

WW


----------



## Stann (Nov 23, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> I agree that you don’t think.


Again with the attempt to insult. Prove me wrong, with real evidence not an opinion.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 23, 2022)

Stann said:


> If any other president acted like trump has they would be in prison already. According to the checks and balances of our government it is their duty.


False propositions repeated mindlessly (as you are prone to doing) don’t constitute an argument.


----------



## Delldude (Nov 23, 2022)

Stann said:


> CNN - Breaking News, Latest News and Videos>politics>Trump plans he declassified Mar-A-Lago documents< but his lawyers refuse to make that assertion. September 18th 2022. His own lawyers don't even believe him. They're protecting their asses. I remember trump saying could declassify documents using his mind. If that isn't crazy, nothing is. The man is Looney tunes.


No, they are not making any public statements outside of the court room.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 23, 2022)

WorldWatcher said:


> This is true.
> 
> However until he makes the claim in court the courts will continue to treat them as classified.


When — and if — he is _charged_ with *ANYTHING* allegedly involving possession of “classified” documents, maybe we will know. But until such time, for a variety of reasons it remains true that he is under zero obligation to say anything about his declassification order in any court of law. 


WorldWatcher said:


> Once he does make the claim (if he ever does) then it opens the door for the DOJ attorneys to investigate and challenge the claims.  One-document-at-a-time:


They are doing that now. But you are slightly off in your time frame. When and if he ever makes the claim *in* court _documents_ is different than making his claim via evidence (such as testimony at a trial). 

The point is significant. If the Brandon DOJ ever has the temerity to charge Trump with such a “crime,” and Trump offers *any* evidence of his claim of having declassified the documents, then the Government has to assume a new burden of proof on that point. It will immediately become their burden to DISPROVE his legal position beyond a reasonable doubt. 

I don’t wish them good luck. But, brother, they will need it. 

Also, just to be clear, it doesn’t require that Trump even take the stand.  True story!

And one more point. Yes. The Government can and certainly *will* _attempt_ to impeach the witness who testifies to the claim of declassification. Just bear in mind, trying to create such doubts is all well, good and proper. But none of it will necessarily rise to the level of *disproving* — beyond a reasonable doubt — the claim of President Trump.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Nov 23, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> When — and if — he is _charged_ with *ANYTHING* allegedly involving possession of “classified” documents, maybe we will know. But until such time, for a variety of reasons it remains true that he is under zero obligation to say anything about his declassification order in any court of law.
> 
> They are doing that now. But you are slightly off in your time frame. When and if he ever makes the claim *in* court _documents_ is different than making his claim via evidence (such as testimony at a trial).
> 
> ...



Funny thing is, Judge Dearie asked the FPOTUS lawyers to substantiate the classification status of the documents an an open session.

FPOTUS lawyers declined to make the claim.

So ya, bring it on.  Let's go with the secret mental declassification defense.  It would be glorious.



WW


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 23, 2022)

WorldWatcher said:


> Funny thing is, Judge Dearie asked the FPOTUS lawyers to substantiate the classification status of the documents an an open session.
> 
> FPOTUS lawyers declined to make the claim.
> 
> ...


I didn’t say anything about a secret mental declassification. And actually, neither did Trump. 

The request by former judge Dearie had nothing at all to do with his limited role as a special master, either.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 23, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Again. I have not said that he made the claim in any court of law — yet.  All I said was that he had made the claim.  “Making the claim” is different than “making the claim _in court_.”


Yes, IT IS DIFFERENT!

BECAUSE, Trump just saying it CAN BE HIM LYING, without consequences.

Trump saying this in a court of law, has to be truthful OR HE WOULD BE PUT IN THE SLAMMER for perjury.

This is why the claim the perpetual, chronic, big liar, declassified them outside of court, is worth nothing.

It should not be taken seriously Liability, not until he presents this to the judge in any of his court hearings on it.  I wish he would present this in court, so this documents case can be put to rest, one way or another!


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 23, 2022)

skews13 said:


> On Monday, the public learned that Donald Trump packed up the classified documents himself, tried to get an attorney to lie about returning everything, and that some of the items the National Archives was most interested in—including the letter from President Barack Obama and Trump’s correspondence with Kim Jung Un—are still missing. Naturally, this is the perfect time for Trump to take the whole thing to the Supreme Court and ask that they stop the Department of Justice from investigating possible criminal charges.
> 
> The application itself is full of the same kind of overbearing, half-baked language that has featured in every document that has come from Trump’s legal team in this ever-growing scandal, including claims that the 11th Circuit stay, rather than Judge Aileen Cannon’s extraordinary ruling, is a threat to legal precedent, and that the search itself “erodes public confidence in our system.”
> 
> ...


The 11th Circuit Court Judge, just shot old Trumpy Bear down!


----------



## Stann (Nov 23, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> False propositions repeated mindlessly (as you are prone to doing) don’t constitute an argument.


The only people that are mindless are the ones that still have any faith in trump. He's a thousand times worse than Jim Jones was. Cults are truly a unique illness.


----------



## Stann (Nov 23, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> False propositions repeated mindlessly (as you are prone to doing) don’t constitute an argument.


You're beginning premise is incorrect. There is no argument.


----------



## Delldude (Nov 23, 2022)

Stann said:


> And you believe the biggest liar in history. His words have no validity.



I know you are talking about president Biden.

Old list - June 2021 - needs updated - part one









						The Full List Of Every Lie Biden Has Told As President: 139 And Counting
					

Here is part two of The Federalist's rigorous coverage keeping the Biden administration accountable with substantive fact-checking.




					thefederalist.com
				




Update just came over the wire:









						Full List Of Every Lie Biden Has Told As POTUS: 202 And Counting
					

Here is part three of The Federalist’s rigorous coverage keeping the Biden administration accountable with substantive fact-checking.




					thefederalist.com


----------



## WorldWatcher (Nov 23, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> I didn’t say anything about a secret mental declassification. And actually, neither did Trump.
> 
> The request by former judge Dearie had nothing at all to do with his limited role as a special master, either.



In regards to Judge Dearie, that is incorrect.  As Special Master his job is to oversea the review of all the documents under his purview.  Which initially included Presidential and Personal Records (as defined by the PRA of 1976), classified documents, and materials that might fall under attorney/client privilege.  

For the defense to be able to address the classified documents then arrangement were being made to get them security clearances (IIRC Judge Dearie already had one, which is part of the reason he was selected).  As such, yes dealing with classified documents would have been part of his role.

However because the 11th overruled Judge Cannon, that became a moot point when the classified documents were excluded and the DOJ allowed to proceed with the investigation only in relation to those specific documents.

(Hmmmmm - If the FPOTUS had declassified the documents then why did the Special Master and Defense Lawyers need security clearances for unclassified documents.  Goes to shows how are being viewed by the court.)

WW


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 23, 2022)

Care4all said:


> Yes, IT IS DIFFERENT!
> 
> BECAUSE, Trump just saying it CAN BE HIM LYING, without consequences.
> 
> ...


Anyone could be lying. Under oath or not. 

That’s not a particularly useful thing to point out. The question is not whether someone could be lying. The question is whether or not they are lying. 

Again, we don’t know what a witness might say under oath in a court of law about the claim of declassification. 

But that’s ok. We also don’t know if the Brandon Administration’s Department of the Miscarriage of Justice will have the audacity to charge President Trump with *any* crime related to the alleged classified status of the documents.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 23, 2022)

Stann said:


> The only people that are mindless are the ones that still have any faith in trump. He's a thousand times worse than Jim Jones was. Cults are truly a unique illness.


Oh good; just what was needed. Yet another mindless opinion from Stain. 🙄


----------



## Stann (Nov 23, 2022)

Delldude said:


> I know you are talking about president Biden.
> 
> Old list - June 2021 - needs updated - part one
> 
> ...


Nice try, actually not, pathetic try.


----------



## Stann (Nov 23, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Oh good; just what was needed. Yet another mindless opinion from Stain. 🙄


Says the mindless person still backing trump no matter what crimes he commits.


----------



## Delldude (Nov 23, 2022)

Stann said:


> Nice try, actually not, pathetic try.


You had me fooled screaming about all his lies.......sorry, wrong president.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 23, 2022)

WorldWatcher said:


> In regards to Judge Dearie, that is incorrect


Nope not was perfectly correct. Your understanding is wrong. Typical.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 23, 2022)

Stann said:


> Says the mindless person still backing trump no matter what crimes he commits.


You still don’t get it Stain. Dopes like you never will. It isn’t sufficient for some random dolt, like you, to assert that he (or anyone else’s) committed crimes. 

You make the claim, my retarded little friend, and the burden is on you to prove it. Assholes like you don’t even try.


----------



## ClaireH (Nov 23, 2022)

Behind the smokescreen on the hill, one of two things going on with this raid aftermath. First possibility: Trump has dirt on top Dems so these Dems are making deals with Trump behind the scenes. Second possibility: Dems have squat on Trump….as usual making a fuss over scrapings, otherwise, they would have released their “concrete evidence” of intentional wrong doing by Trump. Instead what happened? The day after midterms MSM releases headlines about Trump “Having no possession of national secrets”.

Do Dems understand how hard it is to believe Trump is guilty of keeping national secrets and the leftist press, that hates Trump with a fervent passion, is gagging it? Uh, that would be a huge- no, not on your life.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Nov 23, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Nope not was perfectly correct. Your understanding is wrong. Typical.



Were classified documents originally included in Judge Dearies perview?  Yes.

Was there talk about need for the Special Master and FPOTUS attorneys security clearance  (DOJ already had clearances) to view the materials?  Yes

Did the DOJ appeal the inclusion of classified documents to the 11th Circuit and win?  Yes.

Did the 11th Circuit rule in favor of the DOJ that classified documents were not the property of the FPOTUS and therefore excluded from the Special Master review?  Yes.  Thereby removing the need for FPOTUS attorney's to need clearance access to view the materials - at this stage.  (This will come up again if an indictment does occur so that the FPOTUS attorney's can mount a defense.)
.
.
.
.
Funny all this having to deal with classified documents when the FPOTUS posted on social media that he declassified everything.  Oh, wait.  He's not made that claim in court.

Seems I have a pretty good handle.

WW


----------



## 0311 (Nov 23, 2022)

How many times as the Traitor lost at SCOTUS, I've lost count.  He packed court and cannot get a decision that favors him.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 23, 2022)

Stann said:


> You're beginning premise is incorrect. There is no argument.


You’re an imbecile. You’ve been attempting to make an argument.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 23, 2022)

WorldWatcher said:


> Were classified documents originally included in Judge Dearies perview?  Yes.
> 
> Was there talk about need for the Special Master and FPOTUS attorneys security clearance  (DOJ already had clearances) to view the materials?  Yes
> 
> ...


Read it and try to understand. Then weep.





__





						DocumentCloud
					






					www.documentcloud.org
				




Show me anywhere n that order where the actual judge granted to her appointed special master any authority to seek from Trump any sworn statement about the declassification of any of the documents. And … go.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Nov 23, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Read it and try to understand. Then weep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







__





						Loading…
					





					storage.courtlistener.com
				




No weeping here.

A motion to reconsider since the Judge had made the classified documents part of the Special Master review.  She DID NOT exclude them and enjoined the DOJ from using them for investigatory purposes.

They filed the motion for reconsideration, Judge Cannon denied it.  Then the DOJ took it to the 11th and the appeals court sided with them

So everything I said was correct.  If it wasn't there would have been no need for the motion to reconsider or the appeal to the 11th.

(And after listening to the oral arguments before a different panel of 11th Circuit Court Judges regarding the more recent DOJ filing to get the original Special Master order from Judge Cannon overturned, I'd bet Judge Dearie will have some free time for the holidays as his services will no longer be needed as a Special Master.  Nothing negative against him, he was asked to do a job and stepped up.)

WW


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 23, 2022)

WorldWatcher said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you can’t point to any provision whereby the actual judge authorized her appointed special master to require Trump to swear to anything at all about the classified documents.  

As I said.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Nov 23, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> So you can’t point to any provision whereby the actual judge authorized her appointed special master to require Trump to swear to anything at all about the classified documents.
> 
> As I said.







Determining if the FPOTUS was going to claim in court, as he had done on social media, that he had declassified everything is part of "review the seized property, manager assertions of privilege and make recommendations thereon, and evaluate claims for return of property."

Clearly the Special Master would have to understand what the claims were.  If the FPOTUS was going to claim classified documents were declassified prior to leaving office and that after declassification such records were then viewed by the FPOTUS as personal records outside the PRA of 1976.  Then of course the Special Master would need the FPOTUS team to make such assertions as to the status of classified documents.

They didn't.  Therefore Judge Dearie noted that based on _a priori_ evidence of the classification markings he would continue to treat them as classified.

I know you are playing a word game based on the original Special Master order, but events as part of the Special Master process and appeal to the 11th Circuit are in fact relative to the situation.

WW


----------



## Stann (Nov 23, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> You still don’t get it Stain. Dopes like you never will. It isn’t sufficient for some random dolt, like you, to assert that he (or anyone else’s) committed crimes.
> 
> You make the claim, my retarded little friend, and the burden is on you to prove it. Assholes like you don’t even try.


I know what he's done. Now it's up to  Congress to step up and the courts to convict him. That will be a glorious day for our nation. No single person has ever been this treacherous to our nation.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 23, 2022)

WorldWatcher said:


> View attachment 729994
> 
> Determining if the FPOTUS was going to claim in court, as he had done on social media, that he had declassified everything is part of "review the seized property, manager assertions of privilege and make recommendations thereon, and evaluate claims for return of property."
> 
> ...


A lot of words to avoid admitting that you can’t find a fucking thing.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 23, 2022)

Stann said:


> I know what he's done. Now it's up to  Congress to step up and the courts to convict him. That will be a glorious day for our nation. No single person has ever been this treacherous to our nation.


No. You don’t know what he’s done. You just make silly claims. No it’s up to you to support your own claims. 

But you won’t.


----------



## Stann (Nov 24, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> No. You don’t know what he’s done. You just make silly claims. No it’s up to you to support your own claims.
> 
> But you won’t.


You can't get around the basic truth, he took documents that did not belong to him, he took secret and top secret documents, and he's been giving the government to run around for over a year now.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 24, 2022)

Stann said:


> You can't get around the basic truth, he took documents that did not belong to him,


Wrong. He was in possession of documents. Not the same thing. Words have meaning. That’s the actual basic truth which you simply can’t abide. 


Stann said:


> he took secret and top secret documents,


No. He was in possession of *previously* classified documents which he had *declassified*. 


Stann said:


> and he's been giving the government to run around for over a year now.


Which *they* willingly engaged in via negotiations. And you also don’t know the basis for President Trump’s resistance. 

But I pardon you for your ongoing ignorance. 😎


----------



## Stann (Nov 24, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Wrong. He was in possession of documents. Not the same thing. Words have meaning. That’s the actual basic truth which you simply can’t abide.
> 
> No. He was in possession of *previously* classified documents which he had *declassified*.
> 
> ...


You are the one who was woefully ignorant and the fact that you choose to be makes it doubly ignorant as well as arrogant. Just like your master.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 24, 2022)

Stann said:


> You are the one who was woefully ignorant and the fact that you choose to be makes it doubly ignorant as well as arrogant. Just like your master.


Stain, your worst problem is your inability and utter unwillingness to be honest. 

But your ceaseless lying doesn’t change anything. 👍


----------



## Stann (Nov 24, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Stain, your worst problem is your inability and utter unwillingness to be honest.
> 
> But your ceaseless lying doesn’t change anything. 👍


You are the one who believes in lies and insults. May they serve you well.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 24, 2022)

Stann said:


> You are the one who believes in lies and insults. May they serve you well.


I don’t believe any of your lies. And they don’t serve you well. 

You detest truth. Wait. Don’t tell me. Let me guess. You’re a libtard. 😂


----------



## Stann (Nov 24, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> I don’t believe any of your lies. And they don’t serve you well.
> 
> You detest truth. Wait. Don’t tell me. Let me guess. You’re a libtard. 😂


I am not the one who has to keep defending himself because of all the lies he believes in, that would be you. It's no skin off my back if you want to remain ignorant. The world is already passing you by, soon it will all be just a blur for you.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 24, 2022)

Stann said:


> I am not the one who has to keep defending himself because of all the lies he believes in, that would be you. It's no skin off my back if you want to remain ignorant. The world is already passing you by, soon it will all be just a blur for you.


No kid. You lack the sense to recognize the lies you accept as truth. And I’m not defending myself, you twerp. There is no attack. Just your mindless leering nonsense. Your ignorance is like an unquenchable fire. 

Someday you might catch up. But I doubt it. You’re very slow minded.


----------



## Stann (Nov 24, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> No kid. You lack the sense to recognize the lies you accept as truth. And I’m not defending myself, you twerp. There is no attack. Just your mindless leering nonsense. Your ignorance is like an unquenchable fire.
> 
> Someday you might catch up. But I doubt it. You’re very slow minded.


I don't think you will ever recover. The truth is generally backed by facts. That's exactly what makes it the truth. You cannot call lies the truth  because there are no facts to back them up. End of story.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 24, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> And when I need to hear from some asshole, I just break wind.


You listen to your own A-hole ? Is that kind of like talking to yourself ? Get help.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 24, 2022)

Care4all said:


> If these documents you claim had been declassified, then why did the appeals court judges in yesterdays hearing, refer to them as CLASSIFIED documents in Trump's possession at Mara Lago?


They've got to say that or the leftist narrative is over. Stay tuned I guess.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 24, 2022)

WorldWatcher said:


> This is true.
> 
> However until he makes the claim in court the courts will continue to treat them as classified.
> 
> ...


Until they prosecute Hillary and other's for the alledged mishandling of classified document's, then there is no case against Trump.

Now the archive's can review what's been the crack's in the sidewalks in order to make the cement needed to fix the crack's, but until then I guess government officials have figured that they can legally handle alledged classified materials of a low grade threat level (why they would even want the document's after leaving office is iMO weird and ridiculous), but I digress.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 24, 2022)

Stann said:


> I don't think you will ever recover. The truth is generally backed by facts. That's exactly what makes it the truth. You cannot call lies the truth  because there are no facts to back them up. End of story.


Stain:

You’re just repeating your original bullshit. You have nothing. It shows. You can’t help being a moron. But you could strive for honesty.  

You never will.


----------



## Stann (Nov 24, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Stain:
> 
> You’re just repeating your original bullshit. You have nothing. It shows. You can’t help being a moron. But you could strive for honesty.
> 
> You never will.


Backward, you're just repeating your BS.  I've been honest all along you're the one who continues to believe the lies.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 24, 2022)

Stann said:


> Backward, you're just repeating your BS.  I've been honest all along you're the one who continues to believe the lies.


You aren’t honest and haven’t been honest. You can’t stop lying even when the truth is mushed right in your face. 

But keep repeating my lines. 😂


----------



## Stann (Nov 24, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> You aren’t honest and haven’t been honest. You can’t stop lying even when the truth is mushed right in your face.
> 
> But keep repeating my lines. 😂


You wouldn't know the truth if it bit you. There's no sense in continuing this conversation it's just an insult to both of our intelligences. Please do not respond anymore.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 24, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/
> View attachment 705619


Your ass git handed to you on a platter Biff_Poindexter yiu sure have shit on your face in embarrassment,  I can tell you how trump was the first president in my lifetime who did not lie to me and did what he said he could do but you don’t want to talk about that or how Obama l lied to the people that he would reverse bush’s dreconian policys and expanded them being a traiter and mass murderer but no you don’t want to talk about that or how he violated the constituion.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 24, 2022)

Stann said:


> You wouldn't know the truth if it bit you. There's no sense in continuing this conversation it's just an insult to both of our intelligences. Please do not respond anymore.


Stain. Unlike you, I know the truth and have been speaking the truth. You’re a kook. Please toddle off, you delusional little twit.  

It’s impossible to insult your intelligence. You don’t have any. 

Please fuck your self. 👍


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Nov 24, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> You listen to your own A-hole ? Is that kind of like talking to yourself ? Get help.


Mind your own business, magaturd.


----------



## Delldude (Nov 24, 2022)

Stann said:


> You are the one who was woefully ignorant and the fact that you choose to be makes it doubly ignorant as well as arrogant. Just like your master.


So what 'top secret' doc;s did Trump have in His possession?


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 24, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Mind your own business, magaturd.


You’re the utter idiot who listens to your own asshole, you utter asshole idiot. You pathetic whining libturd.


----------



## Stann (Nov 24, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Stain. Unlike you, I know the truth and have been speaking the truth. You’re a kook. Please toddle off, you delusional little twit.
> 
> It’s impossible to insult your intelligence. You don’t have any.
> 
> Please fuck your self. 👍


You are an absolutely pathetic example of a human being; don't worry you're in good company if you can call it that, Donald is just like you. Arrogant, ignorant and obtuse.


----------



## Delldude (Nov 24, 2022)

Stann said:


> You are an absolutely pathetic example of a human being; don't worry you're in good company if you can call it that, Donald is just like you. Arrogant, ignorant and obtuse.


Funny how BA's claims upset you so much.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Nov 24, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> You’re the utter idiot who listens to your own asshole, you utter asshole idiot. You pathetic whining libturd.


Happy Thanksgiving, dilhole.


----------



## Delldude (Nov 24, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, dilhole.


Happy Thanksgiving?

Wasn't that the start of when we stole the country from a bunch of 'indigenous people'?


----------



## Stann (Nov 24, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Funny how BA's claims upset you so much.


No I'm used to all you losers on here. I don't get upset about any of the lies anymore. It's simply a waste of time and resources.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 24, 2022)

Stann said:


> You are an absolutely pathetic example of a human being; don't worry you're in good company if you can call it that, Donald is just like you. Arrogant, ignorant and obtuse.


You’re a transparent phony. A liar. A hack. And a whining bitch. But enough about your better attributes.

Being dishonest to the core and perpetually stupid and ignorant is no way to go through life, you pathetic twit.

Oh, and I’m not the only one telling you the truth. But you run like a coward from ever confronting the truth. You’re really quite pathetic.

Name one classified document allegedly in Trump’s possession at Mar A Lago on the date of the FBI raid. And instead of just mouthing your imbecile belief, again, this time prove (with any shred of avtual evidence) that Trump didn’t declassify them.

But you won’t. You can’t. You have no evidence. You just make shit up. It’s what you liars do.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 24, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, dilhole.


Thanksgiving is over shithead.

Join your fellow libtards sucking another bag of anuses. 👍


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 24, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Funny how BA's claims upset you so much.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 25, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Your ass git handed to you on a platter Biff_Poindexter yiu sure have shit on your face in embarrassment,  I can tell you how trump was the first president in my lifetime who did not lie to me and did what he said he could do but you don’t want to talk about that or how Obama l lied to the people that he would reverse bush’s dreconian policys and expanded them being a traiter and mass murderer but no you don’t want to talk about that or how he violated the constituion.


/——-/ I think you misunderstood my meme. I’m a Trump supporter mocking democRATs who claim they got Trump this time after so many failures.,


----------



## Batcat (Nov 25, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Cover letters aren't the allegedly "classified" documents themselves, lying assclown.


They are called classified cover sheets At the company I worked for before I retired the cover sheets were stored in an office supply room where anyone could access them. On the cover sheet just above the classification level there is a statement that says, “This cover sheet is unclassified.”


----------



## Care4all (Nov 25, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> They've got to say that or the leftist narrative is over. Stay tuned I guess.


A couple were Trump appointed judges I read, so why would they HAVE TO succumb to leftists as your next conspiracy espouses and to now use as an excuse? 

Mr. Trump never claimed to NARA, in all of the correspondence with them and his lawyers, that the documents and presidential records that he took, (that were not his to take) had ALL magically been declassified by him, sight unseen, when they were sent to his home? 

Even when subpoenaed last May by a grand jury for counterintelligence agents to retrieve some of the classified documents he took to Mara Lago Resort... Trump NEVER CLAIMED THEY WERE DECLASSIFIED BY HIM, WHILE PRESIDENT.


So, we have every right to DOUBT his new claim, that all the top secret, secret, above top secret compartmental, and confidential documents he had were in the past declassified by him.

Let alone the demented possibility that he could simply hand over to our enemies every single top secret he had in possession to THE ENEMY simply by them requesting a FOIA request....because...well....he declassified them.


THAT IS UTTER BULL SHIT, FOR ONLY THE VERY IGNORANT CULT, TO BELIEVE and regurgitate....it bars on treasonous.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 25, 2022)

Care4all said:


> A couple were Trump appointed judges I read, so why would they HAVE TO succumb to leftists as your next conspiracy espouses and to now use as an excuse?
> 
> Mr. Trump never claimed to NARA, in all of the correspondence with them and his lawyers, that the documents and presidential records that he took, (that were not his to take) had ALL magically been declassified by him, sight unseen, when they were sent to his home?
> 
> ...




It *bars* on?  🤪


----------



## Delldude (Nov 25, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Being dishonest to the core and perpetually stupid and ignorant is no way to go through life, you pathetic twit.


You sound like Dean Wormer........


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 25, 2022)

Delldude said:


> You sound like Dean Wormer........


I know that character!!


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 25, 2022)

Delldude said:


> You sound like Dean Wormer........


And you have just been put on double-secret probation!


----------



## Stann (Nov 25, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> It *bars* on?  🤪


In other words trumpet longs behind bars.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 25, 2022)

Stann said:


> In other words trumpet longs behind bars.


Stain:

Your incoherence is again on display.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 25, 2022)

And the Supreme Court just told Trump to go fuck himself!


----------



## Delldude (Nov 25, 2022)

Stann said:


> In other words trumpet longs behind bars.


He should be able to get one at Club Fed and share a room with president Biden.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 25, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> And the Supreme Court just told Trump to go fuck himself!


Not quite. They simply denied his request. But we don’t expect for stupid people, like you, to grasp such obvious differences.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 25, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Not quite. They simply denied his request. But we don’t expect for stupid people, like you, to grasp such obvious differences.


Oh, I grasped it, that's just how I interpreted it.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 25, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Oh, I grasped it, that's just how I interpreted it.


Your interpretation was skewed by your massive vapidity.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 25, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/ I think you misunderstood my meme. I’m a Trump supporter mocking democRATs who claim they got Trump this time after so many failures.,


I know,I was telling trollboy bill thst you took him to school commenting on what you said to him,giving him examples how Obama was a traiter to the people and burned the constituion and lied to the people about reversing bush’s dreconian evil policys thst allowed big brother to spy on the American people  but instead expanded them,things that were ten times worse than anything trump ever did  yet he does not want to talk about that,gee why is that no surprise.


----------



## Stann (Nov 25, 2022)

Delldude said:


> He should be able to get one at Club Fed and share a room with president Biden.


We may finally get to see Trump behind bars. It's where he should have been since 1970. His crimes are finally catching up with him and getting older and affecting more people than ever. Biden on the other hand has done no wrong. He will have a place soon enough with the angels.


----------



## Stann (Nov 25, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Oh, I grasped it, that's just how I interpreted it.


Me too ! By trump's increasing tantrums, it's not going his way. He doesn't seem happy about anything these days. He's setting himself up for a stroke.


----------



## Delldude (Nov 25, 2022)

Stann said:


> We may finally get to see Trump behind bars. It's where he should have been since 1970. His crimes are finally catching up with him and getting older and affecting more people than ever. *Biden on the other hand has done no wrong.* He will have a place soon enough with the angels.


Laptop confirmed evidence by none other than CBS, has confirmed it's Hunter's and all the contents in it.....two years after DailyMail hired a firm to analyze the hard drive. Suddenly, CBS, in an act of desperation, is trying to get ahead of this story, since the GOP. resoundingly, to control of the House.

Look at the bright side......the Biden family may be breaking bread with Trump at Club Fed.


----------



## Stann (Nov 25, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Laptop confirmed evidence by none other than CBS, has confirmed it's Hunter's and all the contents in it.....two years after DailyMail hired a firm to analyze the hard drive. Suddenly, CBS, in an act of desperation, is trying to get ahead of this story, since the GOP. resoundingly, to control of the House.
> 
> Look at the bright side......the Biden family may be breaking bread with Trump at Club Fed.


They actually have to have evidence to prove a case.


----------



## Stann (Nov 25, 2022)

skews13 said:


> On Monday, the public learned that Donald Trump packed up the classified documents himself, tried to get an attorney to lie about returning everything, and that some of the items the National Archives was most interested in—including the letter from President Barack Obama and Trump’s correspondence with Kim Jung Un—are still missing. Naturally, this is the perfect time for Trump to take the whole thing to the Supreme Court and ask that they stop the Department of Justice from investigating possible criminal charges.
> 
> The application itself is full of the same kind of overbearing, half-baked language that has featured in every document that has come from Trump’s legal team in this ever-growing scandal, including claims that the 11th Circuit stay, rather than Judge Aileen Cannon’s extraordinary ruling, is a threat to legal precedent, and that the search itself “erodes public confidence in our system.”
> 
> ...


It's definitely a scandal, one of his own making.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 26, 2022)

Stann said:


> We may finally get to see Trump behind bars. It's where he should have been since 1970. His crimes are finally catching up with him and getting older and affecting more people than ever. Biden on the other hand has done no wrong. He will have a place soon enough with the angels.


/———/ 
TDS Liberal: Trump should be in jail.

Me: For what?

TDS Lib: His crimes.

Me: What crimes?

TDS Lib: Bad crimes.

Me: What kind of bad crimes?

TDS Lib: You know what crimes.

Me: No, I really don't. Please tell me what crimes you think Trump should be in jail for.

TDS Lib: You’re stupid. All of the them.

Me: All of what?

TDS Lib: His crimes.

Me: WHAT crimes?

TDS Lib : You’re a racist.


----------



## Stann (Nov 26, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /———/
> TDS Liberal: Trump should be in jail.
> 
> Me: For what?
> ...


His entire criminal history beginning in 1970. He's only gotten worse since then.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 26, 2022)

Stann said:


> His entire criminal history beginning in 1970. To He's only gotten worse since then.


/——-/ 
TDS Liberal: His entire criminal history beginning in 1970. He's only gotten worse since then.

Me: What crimes?

TDS Lib: Bad crimes.

Me: What kind of bad crimes?

TDS Lib: You know what crimes.

Me: No, I really don't. Please tell me what crimes you think Trump should be in jail for.

TDS Lib: You’re stupid. All of the them.

Me: All of what?

TDS Lib: His crimes.

Me: WHAT crimes?

TDS Lib : You’re a racist.


----------



## Stann (Nov 26, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/
> TDS Liberal: His entire criminal history beginning in 1970. He's only gotten worse since then.
> 
> Me: What crimes?
> ...


The bottom line is Trump is indefensible. He's history whether you want to face it or not.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 26, 2022)

Stann said:


> The bottom line is Trump is indefensible. He's history whether you want to face it or not.


/——-/ What history?


----------



## Stann (Nov 26, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/ What history?


Starting in the 1970s he hired Mafia Hitman to enforce compliance with his tenants in his apartment buildings. It only got worse after that.


----------



## Delldude (Nov 26, 2022)

Stann said:


> They actually have to have evidence to prove a case.


Much has been released by DailyMail already and the new winners of the gavel have been investigating the contents for some time. If CBS popped that story, they are trying to not get caught with their pants down when the subpoena's start a poppin'.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 26, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Your interpretation was skewed by your massive vapidity.


Vapid means you have no thoughts.  And interpretation is a thought.  So, if I'm vapid, then I can't have an interpretation at all.  Dude, you need to up your grammar game, if you want to play in this league.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 26, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Vapid means you have no thoughts.  And interpretation is a thought.  So, if I'm vapid, then I can't have an interpretation at all.  Dude, you need to up your grammar game, if you want to play in this league.


You’re a valid dildo, dildo.


----------

